# =][= Rumours Roundup : Tau Empire - Updated : 02/01/2013



## MadCowCrazy

Reserved...


----------



## Geist

Well, I may absolutely hate the fluff for the tau, but those are definitely some interesting rules. I may have to start working on my human tau-count-as army.

Just putting out some ideas for criticism:

Heavily-Converted Terminators as Crisis/Broadsides

Converted Necron Androids as Kroot and Demiurg

(If they ever do it) GK Warrior Acolytes as Firewarriors, assuming they come with a lasgun and carapace.

I love high-tech. :so_happy:


----------



## Winterous

Geist said:


> Heavily-Converted Terminators as Crisis/Broadsides


Assuming their rule rumours are true, OBLITERATORS.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Wow, thank you for posting this. I absolutely CANNOT wait for the new Tau! Although apparently I'm going to have to...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Would be nice. However I will still await the release of the Eldar codex more.


----------



## TheReverend

All sounds interesting. 

Not really ever been in to Tau but I am interested to see what form the Demiurg take.

40k 6th edition next year? already?! Whatever brings the money in I guess... I just hope they don't compromise all the 5th Edition codecies so we all start our moaning again... Did I hear rumours that Eldar would be the first 6th Edition codex released?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

TheReverend said:


> Did I hear rumours that Eldar would be the first 6th Edition codex released?


Believes rumours are true and is already celebrating in the distance.


----------



## jon3sy

Not too keen on the 'nothing is troops until unlocked thing' but other than that sweet. Haha. Palstic pathfinders is a godsend, I absolutely dispise metal models.


----------



## Druid

I just hope they make more Tau stuff soon they don't have enough


----------



## coke123

Well MCC, don't know if you've seen it yet, but they've announced that July sees a Fantasy expansion. Not really 40k related, but I thought I'd mention it since you've got a release schedule up top on all these threads, so you can put that down as 100%.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=16200020a


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I expect an XV22 commander as well, to unlock XV25 Stealth Suits as troops.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Hmm lets see what we could have :

Fire Warrior HQ = Fire Warrior troops
Crisis Suit HQ = Crisis Suit Troops
Stealth Suit HQ = Stealth Suit Troops
Kroot HQ = Kroot Troops
Vespid HQ = Vespid Troops
Demiurge HQ = Demiurge Troops
Drone HQ = Drone Troops 

Something like this could allow you to create a really fluffy army.

New Tau FAQ out doesn't really change much but it's nice to see them getting an update. However, does this mean they wont get a new dex any time soon?


----------



## darktide

I cant really see them doing away with Firewarriors as a troop. If anything I would imagine it would be more similar to how Farsight's rules work. Take a Crisis suit commander and you have to take at least one additional unit of suits would or suits become an alternate troop choice in addition to Firewarriors. Also different types of HQ could have restrictions on how many of a unit type they can take. That way they wont alienate to many of the current Tau players by making most armies obsolete/illegal.

I do like the idea of Drones being bought as their own unit then distributed through out the army as support.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

If that means the max unit size on Drones goes up, I'll be a damn happy camper. Drones are awesome, my favorite tank popper.


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> Fire Warrior HQ = Fire Warrior troops
> Crisis Suit HQ = Crisis Suit Troops
> Stealth Suit HQ = Stealth Suit Troops
> Kroot HQ = Kroot Troops
> Vespid HQ = Vespid Troops
> Demiurge HQ = Demiurge Troops
> Drone HQ = Drone Troops


Dude, no.
Tau Commanders ALL wear Crisis Suits, it's just how it works. Fire Warriors will be from a Commander
Crisis Troops will be from Farsight, almost guaranteed.
Stealth Suit Troops will also likely be from a Special Character.
Kroot will certainly be a Master Shaper or whatever it's called.
I don't expect Vespid will be able to be troops, but I hope they do!
A Drones, no MCC, just no :laugh: What would the HQ be? A Drone wearing a hat?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Winterous said:


> A Drones, no MCC, just no :laugh: What would the HQ be? A Drone wearing a hat?


Aww, come on! Wouldn't it be cool to be able to field an all Drone army? So that you could finally get some use out of those hundreds of drones you have lying around unbuilt because they are useless right now :biggrin:

HQ Drone could be one of those big ones from FW :biggrin:
First step towards an AI faction :crazy:


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> First step towards an AI faction :crazy:


*cough*
Necrons?


----------



## Vaz

Id be more interested in seeing more than just Kroot Warriors, or Kroot Doggy woggys or Kroot on Kroot Cows.

I wanna see codex mother fucking kroot; and not just some "unlock" character allowing units to be taken as Troops.


----------



## Winterous

Vaz said:


> Id be more interested in seeing more than just Kroot Warriors, or Kroot Doggy woggys or Kroot on Kroot Cows.
> 
> I wanna see codex mother fucking kroot; and not just some "unlock" character allowing units to be taken as Troops.


Well they did that once, and it was a pretty boring codex in my opinion.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Winterous said:


> *cough*
> Necrons?


Necrons aren't AI, the Necrontyr used to be an organic species that were almost whiped out by the Old Ones. They discovered a great primal intelligence the size of stars and made humanoid statues out of living metal that they then managed to pull these entities into, these became the C'tan.
The Necrontyr were plagued by a cruel sun that made their lives miserable causing cancers and all kinds of illness, because of this they had a very short lifespan and started to hate and loathe all of life. With the C'tan they went back to war with the Old Ones and nearly won. The C'tan who now craved sacrifices in the millions realised that they were extinguishing life in the universe so they convinced the Necrontyr to be infused in living metal bodies and then sleep in tombs on lifeless worlds to awaken millions of years later when there was new life to harvest. This is how the Necrons were created.

They are not AI, they are exactly the same as the Core from Total Annihilation. Once living beings who have left their mortal flesh for metal immortality.


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> Necrons aren't AI, the Necrontyr used to be an organic species that were almost whiped out by the Old Ones. They discovered a great primal intelligence the size of stars and made humanoid statues out of living metal that they then managed to pull these entities into, these became the C'tan.
> The Necrontyr were plagued by a cruel sun that made their lives miserable causing cancers and all kinds of illness, because of this they had a very short lifespan and started to hate and loathe all of life. With the C'tan they went back to war with the Old Ones and nearly won. The C'tan who now craved sacrifices in the millions realised that they were extinguishing life in the universe so they convinced the Necrontyr to be infused in living metal bodies and then sleep in tombs on lifeless worlds to awaken millions of years later when there was new life to harvest. This is how the Necrons were created.
> 
> They are not AI, they are exactly the same as the Core from Total Annihilation. Once living beings who have left their mortal flesh for metal immortality.


Yes yes I know the backstory.
I was under the impression though that Necron Lords were the ONLY Necrons to retain their individuality, the rest were just effectively Servitors. Or is it to a lesser degree than I thought, or was this just nonsense?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

From the new books it seems regular Necrons do have individuality of some sort, Flayed ones want to become flesh again which is why they cover themselves in skins. Destroyers lose themselves in augmentation trying to have as little necrontyrmanity in them as possible.
It will be interesting to see what they do with the fluff in the codex.


----------



## hungryugolino

It's Matt Ward. Expect absurdity, gratuitous Sister-murdering (Suddenly, there were eight different repetitions of Sanctuary 101, from Sanctuary 101 to 109), and the C'tan suddenly don't exist at all. Not just removed from games, they never existed. Also, Necron psykers.


----------



## darktide

And now the TAU rumor thread has been hijacked by the Necron fluff monsters!


----------



## TheSpore

darktide said:


> And now the TAU rumor thread has been hijacked by the Necron fluff monsters!


Well im taking this to a completely diffrent erection i mean direction


----------



## MaidenManiac

The plastic Pathfinder and Vespid rumour: can anyone remember where that came from?
It feels totally out of place atm....


----------



## MadCowCrazy

It is from warseer, that much I can remember. It was posted in jan or feb if I remember correctly. Didn't pay it much attention at the time, both because it doesn't really make sense and because I wasn't collecting Tau rumours at the time.

Who knows, maybe they will get a resin update? I could see that happening.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I don't know about the Pathies and Vespid. I am hard pressed to believe anyone at GW are mentally challenged enough to think Vespid will sell without a rule rehash.

Their stat line is the single most schizophrenic thing in the game, the supposed Marine hunter equivalent of the Tau that costs 5 points more than an actual marine and will lose to any 10 man marine squad with bolters both in a gunfight and in CQC.

Either:

1) Plastic Vespid are a _rubbish rumor_, or will be released in the faaaaaar future, where the current codex release is rumored out.
*2)* The codex is actually coming out where the Pathfinders and Vespid are pegged.
*3)* GW have gone batshit insane and have finally lost their last speck of business planning credibility. Noone would spend QA money on releasing a full squad kit in plastic without rules that will move them. And when the actual codex is out, they'll be a lost memory to most "young people" with short attention spans.


----------



## MaidenManiac

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I don't know about the Pathies and Vespid. I am hard pressed to believe anyone at GW are mentally challenged enough to think Vespid will sell without a rule rehash....


Obviously someone was, uuh, mentally challenged enough to believe that plastic Possessed was a good idea with their awesome rules....

Then again it totally doesnt make sense without new rules, even when being mentally challenged...


----------



## Winterous

MaidenManiac said:


> Then again it totally doesnt make sense without new rules, even when being mentally challenged...


Why not? It's still an amazing kit which is fantastic for kitbashing!
Seriously, not a single model in the CSM army doesn't look better with crazy Daemonic shit going on.


----------



## StalkerZero

darktide said:


> And now the TAU rumor thread has been hijacked by the Necron fluff monsters!


It's cool. Not much going on in our thread right now.

Hoping we all get a new flood of very reliable rumors soon!

I'm all for Codex: Kroot


----------



## Asamodai

Crisis suits as troops might be enough to make me want to make an army that's not primarily Marines. Hopefully theres something to that one.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Asamodai said:


> Crisis suits as troops might be enough to make me want to make an army that's not primarily Marines. Hopefully theres something to that one.


If the point costs stick, it seems it'll be much like a flying army of Ogryns (they will definitely be under 60 points, but maybe 50)

This is, if the "every gun option" is misquoted, and not "obliterator-like" as many are led to believe (I certainly don't believe that)


----------



## Arkive

This is going to be one hell of a codex if the guys there go by the rumors, I mean full army of crisis suits, each unit kitted with for specific tasks, thats a tactician's dream. The amount of strategies from that will be endless, there will be more than one cheese list!!!
\(^.^/)...(\^.^)/


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Predictions Section

1 Year Prognosis
2011
May : Tomb Kings 100%
June : Dark Eldar 2nd Wave 100%
July : Fantasy Storm of Magic 100%
August : Necrons
September : Mystery Box (Summer of Fliers? aka Wartorn Skies?)
October : Ogre Kingdoms
November : Sisters of Battle?
December : Nothing as usual

Summer of Fliers (Wartorn Skies?), Tyranid Wave 2, plastic Pathfinders and Vespids are rumoured release candidates for 2011, but where?
10/04/2011 - Bindi Baji: Necron September release/"Before October"
18/04/2011 - ghost21: Necron August release
ghost21: I do have it on authority necrons are way before haloween thats when ogres are pegged in 
26/04/2011 - Warmongergameday: Q4 Bretonnian Knights Link
28/04/2011 - ghost21: in September you get the "mystery box" ooooooooooo


----------



## HereticHammer01

What is interesting is that commanders seem to shape the army a lot more inowadays. I think codex CSM should be the most interesting from this point of view. A crisis battlesuit army would be very very cool I reckon. Codex Kroot? Doesn't appeal to me personally.


----------



## Gorgontech

oh the poor vespids they never seem to make the list.. and when they do, they always stand in the way of the Trygon. They taste like presious Bio Matter. yum yum. They need a buff or at least a cool ability.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Gorgontech said:


> oh the poor vespids they never seem to make the list.. and when they do, they always stand in the way of the Trygon. They taste like presious Bio Matter. yum yum. They need a buff or at least a cool ability.


Haha because they are tasty? That's what Space Marines keep saying. :laugh:


----------



## kiro the avenger!

fire warriors not troops-bullshit
60 points for basic suit(unless come with weapons)-bullshit
Commander allowing suits as troops-awesome
Plastic pathfinders-awesome
Plastic vespid-don't care
Master shaper-good
Drones have own squad then are distributed around-wtf


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

This is in all regards supplement to "real" rumors: I say "real" because my guy that has always been accurate in the past really holds no actual insight to his name, but.

He insists Sky Rays will have a transport capacity now.

Which is what inspired my Devil Ray rules in the Houserules & Homebrews under "Skirmish 40K", as I love the idea. That does NOT mean I believe it will happen.


----------



## Diatribe1974

With everyone else's codex being 33$ and the Tau Codex are now 24.75$ (via GW) is that pretty much confirmation that the Tau are 1st up to get their dex updated? It'd make sense that GW would want to drain inventory of that kinda stuff to make room for the newer one.

Or has someone heard otherwise?


----------



## Shandathe

No, it's not. The Necron and Black Templar codices are at the same low price, and the Sisters' codex is currently a free download. Tau codex does appear to be the only 4E one that's down in price though, so they might be likely to see a replacement sooner than most. Currently, the speculated schedule is GW getting rid of the last remaining 3E codices first. Necrons, then Sisters (and then quite possibly 6E and Space Marines).


----------



## TheSpore

I still say the necrons will be next and then the sisters since their codexes have been around so long I believe Jesus was reported being a necron player.


----------



## JelloSea

Maybe, but Hitler Played Grey Knights.

Video proof:


----------



## Baaltor

TheSpore said:


> I still say the necrons will be next and then the sisters since their codexes have been around so long I believe Jesus was reported being a necron player.


That would explain necrons having a thing for coming back to life and such.


----------



## Dagglestone

See it'd be neat if they updated the mechanical monster that is Tau. They're not terrible, but with some of the new books out there they can't compete without sticking to kind of strict army builds. My Orks womp on my friends Tau armies most of the time just because he can't deal with the numbers I put out there, especially shoota boyz and lootaz. The bane of his existence dakka dakka.


----------



## baron_sathonyx

all im hoping for at the moment is 1. a new crisis suit kit because the one at the moment is horrible the joints are not to stable in the legs as we all might know and they are way to static. 2. a new stat line and/or rule set for vespids and 3. i hope the thing about picking a certain hq unlocks a troop choice.


----------



## Wingman

I've actually heard they are going the route of the newer looking suit that shadowsun (I think, it's the female one with the same suit that was put into DoW) has. That suit is awesome and I would totally throw my other suits out to model all those instead.

I'm worried that if the rumor about the HQ deciding what troop choice we have is true that the crisis suit stats would either remain unchanged or get worse.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Wingman said:


> I've actually heard they are going the route of the newer looking suit that shadowsun (I think, it's the female one with the same suit that was put into DoW) has. That suit is awesome and I would totally throw my other suits out to model all those instead.
> 
> I'm worried that if the rumor about the HQ deciding what troop choice we have is true that the crisis suit stats would either remain unchanged or get worse.


Well in that case it's a stealth suit, that has nothing to do with the Crisis suits. And I strongly suspect what you heard to be rubbish as the current XV25's are among the newest Tau pieces, and also still one of the most kick ass looking models in the whole game.

What I could see though, is a new type of XV22 Stealth Suit option, which would probably go with an XV22 commander (Shas'O/ Shas'El) as a retinue. With the direction GW are taking on codices, it's a foregone conclusion that XV22 commanders will emerge, and XV25's selectable as troops if you fulfill a clause "must have XV22 commander to use these as troops" etc.

It's a change I yearn for, as the Stealth aspect of Tau is really what sold them to me, and my 15,000pts army has been collecting dust due to the sheer shittyness of this aspect of Tau throughout every codex.


----------



## Arcticor

I sincerely hope they nerf railguns. being a non-tau player, every one of my tanks hates them.


----------



## Serpion5

Arcticor said:


> I sincerely hope they nerf railguns. being a non-tau player, every one of my tanks hates them.


Personally, I think railguns need a buff. They`re not nearly powerful enough as they are now.


----------



## Winterous

Serpion5 said:


> Personally, I think railguns need a buff. They`re not nearly powerful enough as they are now.


Well, they're POWERFUL enough, but they lack in other areas.
Such as the units they're taken on.


----------



## Arcticor

Serpion, what wuold you want them to look like? theyve already got max strength, minimum AP, twin linked, and a 6ft range. only thing they left out is barrage.


----------



## Mundungu

assault barrage 6 for their railguns, naturally.


----------



## CattleBruiser

Obviously the railguns need to be lance, and the broadsides need to be BS10, for half the price


----------



## Winterous

CattleBruiser said:


> Obviously the railguns need to be lance, and the broadsides need to be BS10, for half the price


And they need to have infinite range, AND Melta.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

And don't forget multiple hits under a straight line from the muzzle to it's maximum range.


----------



## Arcticor

dont forget heavy 10


----------



## CattleBruiser

and if I want i can shoot those 10 shots at different targets? no cover saves allowed?


----------



## Winterous

CattleBruiser said:


> and if I want i can shoot those 10 shots at different targets? no cover saves allowed?


Cover wouldn't even nearly stop a fucking railgun shot, that shit goes through LAND RAIDERS!


----------



## Arcticor

i think the cover save would represent not being able to see the guys ur shooting at (ie, covered in mud), vs a leaf blocking the shot.


----------



## Winterous

Arcticor said:


> i think the cover save would represent not being able to see the guys ur shooting at (ie, covered in mud), vs a leaf blocking the shot.


Didn't you know? This motherfucker has DRONE HOMING AI in every single shot!


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> Didn't you know? This motherfucker has DRONE HOMING AI in every single shot!


And it inflicts a number of unsavable wounds equal to the number you roll on an artillery die times 3 (misfire removes the target from play with no saves)!

Or was the Apoc rules......?


----------



## CattleBruiser

nah, in Apoc instead of a 6 ft range the blast has a 6ft radius


----------



## Arcticor

^ have fun not hitting ur own guys


----------



## CattleBruiser

it's called friendly fire, our soldiers that got hit died for the greater good


----------



## Winterous

CattleBruiser said:


> it's called friendly fire, our soldiers that got hit died for the greater good


The greater good is, coincidentally, firing a fucking railgun for the hell of it.


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> The greater good is, coincidentally, firing a fucking railgun for the hell of it.


I thought it was showing that crotchety Old-Man Emperor that his Titans aren't worth the metal they're made from.:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous

Zion said:


> I thought it was showing that crotchety Old-Man Emperor that his Titans aren't worth the metal they're made from.:biggrin:


That's just a side-effect xD


----------



## Arcticor

<---- Space marine player here. watch it


----------



## CattleBruiser

sorry, we'll try talking slower


----------



## Zion

Arcticor said:


> <---- Space marine player here. watch it


I play Sisters. My army is heavier than yours.


----------



## CattleBruiser

wait, you play sisters and chaos? who's side are you on?


----------



## Zion

CattleBruiser said:


> wait, you play sisters and chaos? who's side are you on?


Mine. :grin:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

"Dread Fleet made my local Ethereals cry."


----------



## Flindo

Rules
Nothing is troops until you unlock it with a HQ or character.
Commander in a crisis suit unlocks crisis suits as troops
Ethereal unlocks fire warriors
Shaper unlocks kroot
Demiurg commander for demiurg



this is possibly the dumbest thing I ever read, not having any troops? way to ruin the army.

EDIT: achually, reading all of these changes, this ruins the entire army, if they do this, I will stick with my 4th edition book thank you.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Flindo said:


> Rules
> Nothing is troops until you unlock it with a HQ or character.
> Commander in a crisis suit unlocks crisis suits as troops
> Ethereal unlocks fire warriors
> Shaper unlocks kroot
> Demiurg commander for demiurg
> 
> 
> 
> this is possibly the dumbest thing I ever read, not having any troops? way to ruin the army.
> 
> EDIT: achually, reading all of these changes, this ruins the entire army, if they do this, I will stick with my 4th edition book thank you.


To each his own, I for one am happy I can FINALLY get Stealth Suit troops by using the XV22 commander.


----------



## Winterous

Flindo said:


> this is possibly the dumbest thing I ever read, not having any troops? way to ruin the army.
> 
> EDIT: achually, reading all of these changes, this ruins the entire army, if they do this, I will stick with my 4th edition book thank you.


But, you DO have Troops, it's just dependant upon which HQ choice you take.
It doesn't ruin the army at all, it's just changing it.

I don't think that rumour is likely to be true, anyway.


----------



## Zion

Winterous said:


> But, you DO have Troops, it's just dependant upon which HQ choice you take.
> It doesn't ruin the army at all, it's just changing it.
> 
> I don't think that rumour is likely to be true, anyway.


I can't verify accuracy, but I do find it to be an interesting idea, though I'm sure if people could run Crisis Suit wings the internet would never shut up.


----------



## VK-Duelist

An interesting concept... But when I told my friends about this rumor and about having Crisis Suits as troops, they just laughed... Of course.. I wonder if their going to make a new Stealth Suit model. In 3rd edition we had the X15, and now we have the X25 in the current edition. Could we possibly see a X35 Stealth suit?


----------



## yostu

mmh.. so they will be out in feb/march? i really don't think so.. :sad: 
but i hope they will re-design battlesuit..


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Necrons are coming, we're next! Brace yourself, Phil Kelly should bring us up to balance!


----------



## GrizBe

Not much, but it backs up some chatter I've been hearing around:

Via Bigred



> Finally, Tau! (really)
> Last but not least, there is suddenly chatter going up that Tau may be sneaking into the late Q1 2012 release slot (where Grey Knights were this year) as the next 40k codex. There has been conflicting chatter of late of either Tau/Eldar for this last slot leading up to the 6th Edition summer launch featuring Chaos Marines.


That comes with whispers I've been hearing of us seeing new Tau in March.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Was about to post the same GrizBe.

Nice catch and I pretty damn sure hope they get the thumb out of the arse and bring us more codices. February would be nice, but since november is 40k it feels logical to have a fantasy release before the next 40k release.

I want that Tau Codex, now bring it to me!
If both Chaos Legions and Tau will pop out next year Imma gonna hit broke, so bring it on! :biggrin:


----------



## VK-Duelist

GrizBe said:


> Not much, but it backs up some chatter I've been hearing around:
> 
> Via Bigred
> 
> 
> 
> That comes with whispers I've been hearing of us seeing new Tau in *March*.



Near my B Day.

Awesome.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Found this today:

Cred to BOLS and Dakka's MarikLaw



> He/She wouldn't go into specifics, but said that a lot of what had been said online was true, some of it wasn't entirely correct, and some of it was correct but just worded extremely poorly to a point where it made the rule seem more complex than it actually was or made the rule seem somehow different. He/She said he/she had played games using the new rulebook and said that the games didn't take much longer to complete than they already are, if anything they were making a point that some of the more convoluted rules have been streamlined and some of the rules that were "too basic" got changed as well. He/She said that, if anything, the game feels much more strategic with the new rulebook, though he/she did say that some of the rules take "a bit of getting used to."
> 
> EDIT: Codex books won't be invalidated by the new rules apparently, but the new rulebook will come with an FAQ section for each already existing army to clarify any confusion or mix-ups in concern to the new rules.
> 
> Also, to those worried about the lack of Imperial releases, my source did say that new models and finecast were coming out over the next year for a few Imperial loyalist armies, including Imperial Guard, and that after Eldar we'd be, and I quote, "sick of Imperial releases."
> 
> As for why they chose certain armies over armies that needed it more (Dark Angels, Black Templars, etc), it was apparently due to lore/fluff reasons. Chaos is going to be a major threat come 6th Edition to everyone, not just the Imperium, and apparently they (Chaos) will have a front against the Tau Empire, hence why Tau are getting a release before-hand. The perspective/narrative is also changing apparently and it won't be only or heavily Imperial, he/she said that GW wanted to make some of the other "good" races (Tau Empire, Eldar) feel just as important as the Imperium when it comes to lore/fluff and the fate of the galaxy. This was apparently some of the reasoning behind why Tau Empire and Eldar are getting books before armies like Dark Angels and Black Templars.
> 
> As for the actual Tau Empire rules, all my source was willing to say was that a good deal of the rumours currently on the internet about Tau are true, but that some were false or just poorly worded, and that he/she couldn't give out or confirm/deny specifics as he/she "might get in trouble." Apparently, some GW staff are allowed to leak certain details to the public via the internet, but are very specific as to what is allowed to be said by who.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just asked my source about the two Chaos books ghost21 mentioned. He said that Legions was coming first and that Renegades would first get a WD article soon after that and that a new Codex would come out later (about 1-2 years after the WD article).
> 
> For those worried that Tau Empire aren't going to be as mean as a post-6th Edition Codex, fear not. From what my source said, the last several Codex books are going to have "the shortest FAQs in the rulebook" as they were "designed with the 6th Edition rules in mind."


Hit it!


----------



## hungryugolino

...The Tau affecting the fate of the galaxy? Oh, God-Emperor, no.


----------



## Wingman

It will be kind of difficult for the Tau to do much unless they get warp technology, Otherwise I think it will be more along the lines of effecting their little corner of the galaxy.


----------



## Akatsuki13

What are you two talking about? Who decided that all the big galaxy-changing events had to occur on Imperial Worlds or lost Eldar Worlds? Who says that _all_ galaxy-affecting events have to involve the Imperium? They're not the only 'good' guys in galaxy. So why can't the Tau be involved in important events? Why can't such things come to their doorstep?

Personally I'm hopeful that they do bring more of the Tau and the Eldar into great struggles of the galaxy.


----------



## VK-Duelist

Could be worse.

Tau and Necron could always team up.

Owait that already happened.

Tau and Eldar then?


----------



## Akatsuki13

I wouldn't say they teamed up. More like the Necrons looked at options before entering the fray. Kill the soulless giant bug-lizard things or the foolish bluish-grey things first. They those the 'nids first then turned to the real prize of all those Tau souls.


----------



## yostu

roflin discussion 
:laugh:


----------



## stupidpasswords

Flindo said:


> Rules
> Nothing is troops until you unlock it with a HQ or character.
> Commander in a crisis suit unlocks crisis suits as troops
> Ethereal unlocks fire warriors
> Shaper unlocks kroot
> Demiurg commander for demiurg


I don't buy this rumor. I think it's more likely that the basic Kroot & FW will still be available as troops.
I think it will probably be more like this:
Farsight unlocking Suits as Crisis Troops
Shadowsun unlocking Stealth Suits as troops
Ethereal unlocking the "Honor Guard FW" as troops
Shaper unlocking different types of Kroot units.
Demiurg - don't know enough to even guess on this one


----------



## Fukushim

There will surely be no restrictions on FOC(Maybe even in Farsight Enclaves) as GW knows it's bad idea. Maybe special chars would make Crisis/Stealth etc. scoring instead of troops. 
I'm hoping for some new shiny toys as Necrons got. 
I guess it'll be some kind of small transport like Venom-Pirahna, Kroot Knarlocs with possible rending and most likely tough Demiurg unit with some Ion weaponry. 
Not wishlisting, just seems highly possible.


----------



## CattleBruiser

and more than likely tau will get BS4 as it seems like 4 is the norm for BS and WS now instead of 3


----------



## DecrepitDragon

CattleBruiser said:


> and more than likely tau will get BS4 as it seems like 4 is the norm for BS and WS now instead of 3


And with a S5 weapon expect to pay around 15pts a model for the privelage of BS4. And take a large bite out of the usefulness of marker lights, meaning they would have to become cheaper - leading to seeker missiles and Skyrays becoming more useful and therefore more expensive. . . and on the re-balance would go.

Sorry but I really cant see standard FW's getting BS4. Unless of course the rumoured HQ/Troops mechanic is true, in which case BS4 becomes almost a necesity.


----------



## MidnightKid333

Tau desperately need BS4, so I hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

midnightkid333 said:


> Tau desperately need BS4, so I hope they get what they deserve.


I cant deny that BS4 would be a great boost. The problem lies in the fact that the entire point of marker lights is to aid in the shooting of most basic squads, and give elite squads an extra bit of bang.

If you change that mechanic by giving FW's BS4, then the entire list ends up needing a complete re-balance. Not entirely a bad idea, but will GW go for it? I doubt it.

I find it more likely, that the BS4 will be available if the rumours about Ethereals is true. I'd imagine all FW squads taken as troops choices under an Ethereal could benefit from the current "bodyguard" upgrade.

Wouldn't that also tempt people into taking Ethereals as a workable HQ, rather than the current XV8 forced choice?


----------



## Winterous

midnightkid333 said:


> Tau desperately need BS4, so I hope they get what they deserve.


Why do they need it?
Just because an army focuses on shooting, doesn't mean they should have BS4.
That's like saying that just because Orks focus on infantry, they should all have a 3+ save.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie

Orks don't need a 3+ save they have a power klaw with 31 wounds


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Winterous said:


> Why do they need it?
> Just because an army focuses on shooting, doesn't mean they should have BS4.
> That's like saying that just because Orks focus on infantry, they should all have a 3+ save.





Warsmith Drewgie said:


> Orks don't need a 3+ save they have a power klaw with 31 wounds


I think the sentiment is valid guys. When Tau were first released they were described as a young technologically advanced race with tremendous shooting ability.

That ability, at that time was balanced by having a BS of 3, but markerlights were "invented" to allow for improvement.

You must admit that, since Targetting Arrays are already being used, the potential for BS4 through fluff alone, exists.

I dont believe it will be an army wide standard, but it should be more easily aquired by the veterans of the army. Lets face it, the Tau as a race are described to have very similar tolerances to standard humans - so with that in mind, is there any reason why experienced troops (such as XV8 pilots) still dont seem to be learning to shoot better? Dont standard humans (IG) have units with a BS4?

Unfortunately, as I've said before, BS4 would mean a drastic re-shape of the entire codex, which is not something I see happening.


----------



## Ascendant

Ehh, I hope the Demiurg and Vespids are kept as back-burner as possible. I started playing Tau because I like Tau, and I don't want it to become some idiotic flying circus with four different visual styles shoehorned into one army. Give the kroot an extra unit or two, and call it a day.


----------



## Winterous

Ascendant said:


> Ehh, I hope the Demiurg and Vespids are kept as back-burner as possible. I started playing Tau because I like Tau, and I don't want it to become some idiotic flying circus with four different visual styles shoehorned into one army. Give the kroot an extra unit or two, and call it a day.


Well you can choose to have your army that way, but the Tau fluff is very centrally about incorporating other races.


----------



## Wingman

Right now I'm playing an all Tau force but I would really like to see some good allied races join the tau mix. It follows the bacground and it's what I originally wanted in a force.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Found some more interesting stuff:

Cred to Natfka for bringing it to my attention and others where its due.



> Please remember that these are rumors, and to take with a grain of salt. We are still a ways out on this codex.
> 
> Via Tastyfish who compiled all the information into one place
> rumor sources include Stickmonkey, ghost 21 and others...
> New Heavy support platform. Basically immobile deep striked! heavy weapon and crew. Rail and Ion Cannon, and missile launcher are all obvious options here, but nothing solid with the rumor.
> 
> Assault Skimmer. Something between size of piranha and hammerhead, fast skimmer open topped, assault on disembark.
> 
> Update: Yes, its assault after a flat out move, and has the "drop troops along path" option similar to the storm raven. its supposedly a dedicated transport option for one new unit. (I dont place faith in this last bit, its very rare in current GW systems to see a vehicle kit limited to one unit/role...if GW is trying to sell them they will be available to more than one unit, or be a separate entry unto itself.)
> 
> New Drop ship. Not the FW one, but something new. Holds a boatload of fire warriors, or a few battle suits.
> 
> New battle suits. Not sure if these are the "next gen" suits or just heavy suits redone with out metal bits.
> 
> All current metal sets to be plastic (Pathfinders, Krootox, Vespids). New plastics are completed for Crisis Suits, Stingwings and Pathfinders.
> 
> Plastic Barracuda as well as a new unit choice, which will be a new alien race (insert your fantasy here).
> 
> Battle Suits - plug and play system. Essentially streamlined. Pick two guns and a skill or two skills and a gun. New models with interchangeable arms similar to Killa Kans?
> 
> 
> Rule Changes
> HQ and Troops
> HQ choices are used to unlock units for troops, so a commander in a Crisis Suit unlocks Crisis Suits as troops, an Etheral unlocks Fire Warriors, Shaper unlocks Kroot.
> 
> Crisis Suits
> Mostly same stats but now 3 wounds, come with every gun option and you can choose what weapon systems you fire every round. Max squad size x 5
> 
> Broadsides
> Can take Network Markerlights instead of the missiles on their arms
> 
> Hammerhead Railgun
> Draws a line across the table hitting everything under it. Multiple penetration through vehicles, only stopped by a glancing hit.
> 
> Shield Generator
> Only team leaders can take a shield generator. The shield generator functions exactly like the DE Shadowfield. 2+ invulnerable save until the first failed save at which point it ceases to work.
> 
> Drones
> No longer bought as Wargear. They are bought as a unit and then divided as you see fit at the start of the match. You can mix your drones when bought for the point cost needed. This caters for Drone Squadrons as an option.
> 
> Markerlight
> One markerlight can fire the seekers off one model. Seekers replenish and are no longer one use items. Skyrays will only be able to fire one seeker per round.
> 
> 
> 1. Kroot HQ is in the works!
> 2. Kroot to get own transport (Devilfish will no longer be able to transport Kroot)
> 3. Kroot will get light armor saves (6+)
> 4. Kroot shaper will allow for the unit to have a special genetic trait.
> 5. Firewarrior carbine to get a grenade launcher (either explosive or EMP)
> 6. Vespids reworked and getting a Heavy unit
> 7. Firewarrior BS increased to 4
> 8.Crisis suits will get “hit and run” ability
> 9. Various changes to Firewarrior equipment
> 10. Various changes to Crisis suit equipment
> 11. New Prototypes
> 12. 4th edition prototypes now “standard” equipment for all suits
> 13. All HQ’s can act as a commander
> 14. New type of “Heavy” Battlesuit (new prototype of the Broadside)
> 15. Stealth suits will be changed to a advanced scout unit similar to Pathfinders
> 16. Pathfinders will be changed to act as a type of Tau Commando infantry
> 
> General Codex rumours
> Not the next book, but probably after Black Templars
> 
> Author may be Phil Kelly
> 
> Army has 4 basic HQs and 3 basic troop choices excluding changes made by any Special Characters if there are any
> 
> Return of 4 old SC, plus 2-4 new ones
> 
> No Court of the Archon/henchmen type mixed units
> 
> New Tau models
> New SC "Iceheart"
> 
> Crisis suits have been completely redesigned (not just recut sprues and ankle tweaks), less boxy and including a 'morphic weapon'
> 
> New sniper suit
> 
> Shas'O get a stealth armour option, may be an experimental suit like Shadowsuns, or the experimental suit might be a third option
> 
> 
> Allies and Auxiliaries
> Vespids get two slots (unknown if this is an additional two, or two overall). Kroot get an additional unit
> 
> No Knarloc riders,though perhaps something big (new WFB monster-szied) for the Kroot
> 
> Maybe minor psychic powers for Shapers or Shaper like character this is something Ghost has heard from other people and not stated directly
> 
> Demiurg have 1 HQ, 1 troop and maybe 1 else. Presumably the Elite choice mentioned elsewhere
> 
> Demiurg ancients are a thing Probably HQ, but could also be the elite unit
> 
> Possible Demiurg elite choice
> 
> Demiurg are "equal to banshees without the scream" so presumably anti-armour close combat, or at least have that as an option. This might also be elite unit rather than the troop one, or be a unit that does both - like a kit that would let you make Boyz and Ard Boyz (or Dwarfs and Longbeards). An elite unit, but being an upgrade to a troop slot to keep out the way of the battlesuits
> 
> Demiurg and one other new race join the army, the latter being something bizarre or at least something we've not seen before.
> 
> No Gue'vesa unit or models
> No Nicassar
> 
> 4 box sets, and 4 blisters in wave 1
> Demiurg plastic box
> Battlesuit plastic box
> 
> Demiurg ancient blister
> New Tau SC blister



Peace:smoke:


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Some interesting stuff, some wishlisting and some downright "Huh?" going on in there.

I see a note about BS4 FW's. Well I'm going to stick to my guns and say that its still unlikely unless available through upgrades or character choices.

A new race? Would fit the fluff, might be interesting. I'm now more curious than ever.

Variations on battlesuits, both in rules and models? Well yeah. Why wouldn't there be?

New open topped transport? Hope its for kroot - I'd imagine a "raider" style assault platform. If not then Demuirg will be thrown in as combat troops more than shooty, unless, of course, its for the "new race".

I also notice that the HQ/Troops rumour seems to be linked with special characters towards the bottom of the post, but not at the top. I wonder if thats a significant difference?

It seems I really suck at patience.:smoke:


----------



## Electric-Ashes

I have to admit, I'm not terribly enthusiastic about the update.

Don't get me wrong I like the sound of most of those rumors, except for the redesigned crisis suits but that's mainly because I like the boxy look.

But what I really hate is that whole 'can't take troops because the commander is the wrong species' rubbish. It just doesn't sound very tau like. It seems more like something the imperium would do.


----------



## MaidenManiac

I fully expect at least Firewarriors to be troops regardless of everything. They are the mainstay of the Tau army, it just doesnt make sense to have them as something else because you went for a battlesuit commander.

There are things I dislike and things I like in there. Tbh Im mainly after a new codex so one can have more then 3-4 usable units in the book then specific whatnot things. Every 5th codex apart from the failing Tryanids has been a good one so I have faith in this upcoming one too 

Gimmegimmegimme now!


----------



## Jekub

DecrepitDragon said:


> Unfortunately, as I've said before, BS4 would mean a drastic re-shape of the entire codex, which is not something I see happening.


Have you looked at the new Necron Codex? It's such a drastic reshape it's almost a new race! Wether Tau will undergo as dramatic a reorganization is entirely dependant on what GW have in mind for the Tau.


BTW, If the Hammerhead is given that "hits everything under the line to the edge of the board" Railgun I think it will cost about 400+ points so don't expect that rule to be real.


----------



## Electric-Ashes

I doubt it would cost that much. I mean 'hit everything under the line' is only useful if the opponent is dumb enough to have his men stand in a straight line.


----------



## mcmuffin

That railgun seems a bit insane if it retains the 72" range. I can see the strength and ap being reduced by 1 after each penetrating hit.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Jekub said:


> Have you looked at the new Necron Codex? It's such a drastic reshape it's almost a new race! Wether Tau will undergo as dramatic a reorganization is entirely dependant on what GW have in mind for the Tau.


Thats true at least with respect to the Necron codex, but lets remember that the old Necro'dex had as many unit choices in total, that the new dex has in the HQ section alone - they really needed that complete overhaul.

Tau on the other hand have a reasonably varied and complete codex as it stands. Balance and the occasional new unit/wargear options is all it would really take to bring it back up to date.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Time to get back in the game with Tau rumours, looking forwards to an early next year release.


----------



## Yru0

In my opinion, I'm not looking forward too much at the 'banshee' demiurg. I'm kind of preaching another's song here, but I read someone posting about how, more than the Tau simply being a 'shooty' army, they are a distinctly 'non-assault' army, and that kinda rang with me, NO idea why


----------



## oiad

I dunno. An army maybe a shooty army foremost but they should have some minor roles to cover each of the basic areas when done well. Personally instead of banshee rip-offs I think they'd be better revamping the Kroot and adding a Tau Crisis unit upgrade that is similar in Assault approach to TH/SS or Lychguard - low initiative, low WS but high strength attacks and a good Invulnerable save. I know it's against their philosophy but an army worth their salt should be able to counter any situation, even ones that don't play to strengths. They don't have to be the best at it either or dedicated, just effective enough.


----------



## Winterous

oiad said:


> I dunno. An army maybe a shooty army foremost but they should have some minor roles to cover each of the basic areas when done well. Personally instead of banshee rip-offs I think they'd be better revamping the Kroot and adding a Tau Crisis unit upgrade that is similar in Assault approach to TH/SS or Lychguard - low initiative, low WS but high strength attacks and a good Invulnerable save. I know it's against their philosophy but an army worth their salt should be able to counter any situation, even ones that don't play to strengths. They don't have to be the best at it either or dedicated, just effective enough.


If anything, the only dedicated assault unit Tau should have which is actually a Tau unit, should be a sort of living wall.
Unit assaults them, they have gear and abilities to survive the assault, then they jump away so other things can shoot.


----------



## Yru0

Winterous said:


> If anything, the only dedicated assault unit Tau should have which is actually a Tau unit, should be a sort of living wall.
> Unit assaults them, they have gear and abilities to survive the assault, then they jump away so other things can shoot.


I like the sound of this  perhaps on a certain dice roll (Initiative test perhaps?) Kroot can pull out of a combat and move as if consolidating? Or (if I were to do a wishlist), perhaps a rule that some Tau units can take a test to see if they fire into an enemy unit charging into them, I kinda imagine a line of fire warriors giving up their first assault turn to fire into an assaulting unit...but as I said, just a wish list.


----------



## MaidenManiac

I could clearly see Battlesuits shooting in CC instead of clubbing stuff with their arm-stumps/chickenfeet.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

MaidenManiac said:


> I could clearly see Battlesuits shooting in CC instead of clubbing stuff with their arm-stumps/chickenfeet.


From a fluff point of view, they certainly could.

Wont happen in the rules though.

A modified "Hit and Run" might work though.


----------



## Winterous

DecrepitDragon said:


> From a fluff point of view, they certainly could.
> 
> Wont happen in the rules though.
> 
> A modified "Hit and Run" might work though.


Exactly, I think that specially equipped battlesuits with shields and various othet melee defence gadgets with some powerful retro thrusters would be cool, they block a bunch of attackers and then dart out so their allies can shoot.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

If I remember from when I last read the Tau codex the Tau themselves see assault as barbaric and something for the lesser races, they do however see the importance of it which is why they employ Kroot and other races to deal with assault. They regard them as canon fodder which is sent in only to slow down the opposition, it just happen to be that the Kroot are pretty good at killing in close combat (according to the fluff, and the Eatatau webcomic :crazy.

The Tau also have poor eyesight I believe which is why most have that antennae thing on the sides of their head. They also have pretty short lifespans, I believe a Tau over 30-40 is considered very old. Then again this led them to try and get the most out of life, dedicating themselves into research or such, this is why they have become so technologically advanced in such a short timespan (Believe they were behind the warstorm for 2000 years, so they went from a primitive people to a space faring advanced race. Hmm, technically they advanced faster than we have in the past 2000 years ).

When we look at the race we can see some spots open for units though.

Tau suck at assault with WS2 and I2, their shooting is average with BS3 but this can be increased through markerlights and they have really powerful guns. Do they have anything below or at S4 (other than the flamers)?

Kroot have WS4, I3 and is generally a speedbump unit. They have their hounds which add a bit more to their close combat.

I think we will probably see a jump assault close combat unit, if Stingwings will get upgrades for this I dont know, with I5 they could be good if they got all power weapons or some S upgrading wargear.

They dont really have a MC, perhaps they will get greater Knarlocs or similar?

Fliers have been mentioned so I guess that's covered.


So what exactly is the army missing?
Flier, MC and jump assault infantry. Is there anything else? Perhaps a low count uber assault unit?
What role would the demiurge fill? If they do get them?


----------



## DecrepitDragon

MadCowCrazy said:


> So what exactly is the army missing?
> Flier, MC and jump assault infantry. Is there anything else? Perhaps a low count uber assault unit?
> What role would the demiurge fill? If they do get them?


That pretty much covers it MCC.

I forsee the Demuirg as being squats ( old space dwarves ) in nature - most of the only background to be found on them, that I'm aware of, is in BFG. They tend to favour standing at range with big effing guns, when they cant ignore the enemies entirely. I dont see them as a combat unit ( although, again, back in the day, they had excellent "brick wall" units ).

I am, of course assuming that the Tau Demuirg will be any relation at all to the race in BFG, or indeed anything like the old squats. I haven't, in all honesty, seen anything to confirm this.

It seems more likely that GW will boost Vespid, as you say with either wargear or stat upgrades to become the assault unit - and who would honestly say they dont need changed anyway!


----------



## MadCowCrazy

This has been mentioned to be related to the Tau somehow.


----------



## SavageConvoy

It's like... he had so many guns and the will to use them all at once. So his soul sprouted extra arms from his torso. To shoot guns. I shall call him "Gun-Haver."
Just noticed that of all the different guns from different races, the Tau don't seem to be left out of his collection. Maybe because we only have one pistol in the entire codex?

But I thought all the rumors of Demuirg being a CC unit was just a joke from earlier in the year trying to make them seem like they were dwarves in space. 

I don't even remember seeing anything about anything specific about another race being introduced outside of aesthetics.

"Insectoid" aliens? That tells me a lot, bro. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> This has been mentioned to be related to the Tau somehow.


Well that picture is old, which you can tell by the old Splinter Rifle design.
But I wouldn't be surprised, the Tau want to ally with other races, as long as they're willing to be somewhat subservient.


----------



## Wax

DecrepitDragon said:


> From a fluff point of view, they certainly could.
> 
> Wont happen in the rules though.
> 
> A modified "Hit and Run" might work though.


Well they already can take an upgrade to have hit-and-run. It would be pretty silly if they lost that.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Wax said:


> Well they already can take an upgrade to have hit-and-run. It would be pretty silly if they lost that.


Yea but its special Issue right now meaning it wont work that well at all.
It should be included in Crisis Suits per default to be useful, it fits the Tau philosophy and way of war in a very good way


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

hungryugolino said:


> ...The Tau affecting the fate of the galaxy? Oh, God-Emperor, no.





> Chaos is going to be a major threat come 6th Edition to everyone, not just the Imperium, and apparently they (Chaos) will have a front against the Tau Empire, hence why Tau are getting a release before-hand. The perspective/narrative is also changing apparently and it won't be only or heavily Imperial, he/she said that GW wanted to make some of the other "good" races (Tau Empire, Eldar) feel just as important as the Imperium when it comes to lore/fluff and the fate of the galaxy. This was apparently some of the reasoning behind why Tau Empire and Eldar are getting books before armies like Dark Angels and Black Templars.


I can see it now...

A new anomaly appears on the eastern end of the galaxy, as the Tau have expanded almost all the way to Ultramar. It turns out that all the Chaos gods have focused their malice to open up a second, smaller Eye to the galaxy to tap in to the rich life in these sectors...

A full-on clusterfuck erupts as Chaos, Orks and Tyranids encroach on the same Tau rearguard worlds, destroying eachother's forces. However, Chaos have been sneaky. Chaos have their eyes on a juicier target still... Macragge.

On sheer chance alone, a Tau expeditionary force set to colonize the Ultramar sector finds it heavily fortified, clearly by the Imperium. Even in all their travels, they had never seen such a heavily fortified sector. What surprised them even more, was that these fortifications were in ruins...

Calling for reinforcements, the Tau could not let slip this opportunity to examine the Space Marines and their woes more closely, to gain an upper hand in future "negotiations". Within just weeks, the expeditionary force had become a full-scale invasion force, consisting of Au'Taal, Bork'An, Kel'Tyr and Vior'La fleets.

Touchdown on Macragge: The largest invading Tau force in the race's brief history met no resistance at planetfall. Though, it was always obvious why. The horizon burned bright, the fortresses and structures, on closer inspection were being trampled by huge titans going toe-to-toe in the midst of an all-out war. The combined cadres of Tau joined the fight, if not to gain control of the planet, to stave off Chaos from this world.

Meanwhile, elsewhere on planet, ancient structures were flickering in and out of existence, unseen....

The arrival of the Tau were met with suspicious relief by Space Marine commanders. They had arrived at a most opportune time, for the titans of Chaos were mere moments from breaching the fortress-monastery. Dozens of Tiger Sharks descended from the skies in faster than lighting attacks, bringing down each and every hulking, wretched behemoth in a fusillade the Space Marines had mere years before been on the receiving end of. But elsewhere, a much more pivotal battle was about to unfold...

"Show yourself demon!" The halls of the palace were quiet. Too quiet. Marneus Calgar knew that he and his select force of Sternguard were not alone in the fortress-monastery. He could feel it, like he had felt it thousands of times before. But this time, he was not the hunter. "To the roof, brethren!" he exclaimed, setting off in a hurry. He needed to join his men. This assault had happened quickly, noone had seen it coming, and it had already cost too much.

Just as the Marines outside the perimeter of the monastery had turned the tables in their favor with the help of the Tau force, company commanders and all of the upper echelon of comman convened to set up a base of operations. Even before completing this, a Tau Orca drop ship descended in their midst, silently landing in the same spot the techmarines had assigned to the Thunderhawks, as if they knew. Wheels clanking and whirring, the front door opened, and an emissary strode towards the Space Marines. The Ethereal did not speak, but carried a weaved blanket in his arms. He gently placed it on the ground, and unfurled it to be seen by the Imperial command gathered around. The Space Marines exchanged looks. The Ethereal remained silent.

Back in the Monastery, Marneus Calgar and his troupe was making way to the top of the structure. Haunting echoes were drawing nearer in his mind, he knew what the forces of Chaos were doing here all too well. Suddenly, out of nowhere - in his mind - he could hear a faint voice. "Fear not. Your life is in my hands."

"It appears to be a star chart", Ortan Cassius, Master of Sanctity presumed. "And is that the Eye of Terror?", the chief librarian, Varro Tigurius asked. "No. Gue'La of the highest esteem, this is not what you call the Eye. This is something else entirely, something fresh. This chart shows the location of a new entity in our galaxy, and in less than a Kal'Rotaa it has fully grown and is now upon us. We have relocated colonies, we have observed... _Them_. They are Chaos as you know them. They are close." The assembled core of the Space Marine command broke out into shocked internal discussion. "Enough!" First Captain Severus Agemman shouted, and stepped forth from the crowd. "_This_ is within our quadrant?" He asked, to confirm with the Ethereal. "Indeed, less than twenty sectors from here", the Ethereal assured. Agemman paused, then unhooked his helmet from his belt and donned it, the air valves breathing as he did. "We'll talk later. We have a battle to fight, and right now I need that landing zone for my Thunderhawks". The Ethereal simply bowed, and started towards the dropship.

"Lord Magragge, we've got a problem", the apothecary exclaimed. "What is it now, brother?" "This door... It's sealed, and it's not naturally so." Calgar removed his helmet and threw it to the marble floor. Cut off from the roof, he scoped out the room. They were in the Librarium Primaris, one of the biggest rooms in the citadel of the fortress-monastery, a room lined with ancient tomes and foreboding statues of librarians passed. "Wery well. I suppose this is a good spot as any to make our stand. Set your flamers to short burn, we want to lose as little of history as possible." The accompanying Sternguard exchanged looks, and those few who hadn't already donned their helms did so. Suddenly, the room went still. The rumbling from the battle outside had stopped, exchanged by a low hum. A voice beyond ages rose, seemingly coming from the biggest statue in the room, the statue of Guilliman himself. "Ahh, I smell you. I feeeeel you... We've gone to great lengths to get here, Marneus... I hope you relish your end as much as we will..."

Out from the shadow of the four pillars strode each of the greats. Slaanesh and Tzeentch from the southern end of the room, Khorne and Nurgle from the northern - hunched, as if thirsting for their prize. "Do you know how much it took? How hard it has been to make the great game stop for just this one glorious moment... To have your blood?" The unknown voice soon had a face, as the statue shattered, and from it, strode a prince much greater than the rest. "_You!_" Calgar both whispered and boomed at the same time. "Yesssss... You know me! Good then, that we have finally met... Again", said the newcomer, known as Malal. "Now let's get started" it hissed, as all the five princes strode towards Calgar and his rearguard.

"We can't get in, Captain" one of the battle-brothers frantically spoke over the comm. "What do you mean, you can't get in? Our chapter master is in there!" Captain Antilochus of the 10th company expressed. "I mean, there is some sort of barrier holding the gates in place. It's not mundane... Maybe the Librarians will know what to do?" The scouts stepped down, they had tried what they could, but could not enter the monastery's halls using any normal means. "I fear this invasion has been but a distraction" Epistolary Mardius interfered. "We'll be there shortly."

Meanwhile, the epic battle in the Librarium Primaris was raging. Marneus Calgar had wounded all the princes but Malal, but his Sternguard warriors were being obliterated one by one. Just as Calgar delivered the dissipating blow to the Nurgle prince, the last of his guard fell, a jet of flame shooting blindly to the air as his flamer knocked on stone. Kneeling, Calgar asked; "What is it you want!" The princes bemused his request, and Malal spoke; "We want your blood. You have been our most prized target for so long, did you not think you were worthy of our unified pursuit? It is a compliment of the greatest kind, to be chased down by all of us... It is a glorius but bloody death. I hope you'll be our best servant after we are done here..." Just as Malal raised his sickle claw in earnest to strike at the kneeling chapter master, the air went static, and several bundles of mesh rapidly pinned his deformed arm to the nearby pillar. The other demon princes were given the same treatment, all within less than a second. A portal opened.

"Like I said, Calgar. Your life is in my hands. Now I give it back to you" Warp Spider exarchs scurried to the princes, finishing the job with extreme precision. The sickly thin farseer that had spoken, calmly walked towards Malal. "You... We've had banter thousands of years ago. I thought we had a deal?" The Farseer placed his hands on the blackened smoke-form prince. "No! This does not concern you, Eldar!" The demon prince dissipated shortly after, and the Farseer turned to Marneus Calgar. "I am Farseer Kelmon of Iyanden" he spoke. "What? Kelmon died stopping Hive Fleet Kraken!", Calgar spat. "Yes. I did. That is not something you could understand in this lifetime. Just let me give you this word of advice before I go. The race you know as Tau. They have helped your cause greatly on this day. They entered your sector thinking they would colonize some empty worlds, but instead cleansed this world of Chaos, a feat your own military could not do. I ask you to recognize their strength, and not to oppose them, for in the future they may be your greatest allies." And just as quickly as he arrived, Kelmon was gone.

The damage done to the Ultramarines chapter was beyond repair, at least within many decades. But the spirit of the Ultramarines lived on since that day, even if they were reduced to minority. Calgar didn't know what to do with the Farseer's advice, but exerted mild caution in his dealings with the Tau from that day...


----------



## Jekub

A good story, but I thought Malal was a renegade, fighting against the other Chaos gods! A Chaotic God fighting to destroy Chaos! Or is that going too far back in fantasy editions?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Jekub said:


> but I thought Malal was a renegade


And what did you think the Farseer meant by "we had a deal"?


----------



## Thomas Mondrup

Metal are you the writer of the new Tau dex? Please say yes! ^_^

Anyways I am realy looking forward to the release of the new Tau.

+rep to MetalHandkerchief
+rep MaidenManiac


----------



## Jekub

MetalHandkerchief said:


> And what did you think the Farseer meant by "we had a deal"?


Is that a rhetorical question in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## Talos

Really hope the new fluff is nothing like the stuff Metalhandkerchief just posted. 

Although after seeing the Grey Knight's fluff and the massive recon of the necrons I dont hold out much hope. GW fluff is now as bad if not worst than most fanfic.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

via Ghost21
Demiurg are apparently a lot less Dwarfish than the initial concepts, instead being more like little stone golems (Ozruk from WoW was mentioned)

As a tongue in cheek nod to the fate of the squats, there is a named Demiurg (who may or may not make it as a SC) who survived fighting Tyranids and personally killed a large monster by drilling his way out after being "Swallowed up by the 'Nids"

This Demiurg is aware that the Ethereals have some kind of power over the Tau (maybe other races too) but not the Demiurg, who have presumably signed up for political reasons and of their own free will

as far as the xenos fluff im allowed to read, demiurg are like well its in both our interests (plus theres this thing where there homeworld was lost n some actualy want a world to settle, in tau space), the ancients show reverence to tau, but ethreals also have a kind of awe for the demiurg ancients... n concidering that one ... well i would be

kroot well the orks, and the vespid is more like left open are they mind controlled are they not

Stealth suit mechanics may change

Kroot fieldcraft rule - presumably switched to Stealth and Infiltrate USR

4 new 'Tau' units*: Note these will not all probably be in the first release - there's 2-3 plastic kits here and we already know 3 for the 4 that are coming out.

Dropship (carries upto 15 models or 2 battlesuits and 10 models, or 5 battlesuits)

Fighter

Snipersuits

"Ubersuit"
The Ubersuit is a Battletech/Mechwarrior sort of thing (probably Dreadknight sized), with a special 'ridiculous' ability that lets it rain down shooting if it stands still.


----------



## Wax

Most everything I've read here sounds good to me. Except the one mention of BT being before Tau. Say it ain't so!


----------



## DestroyerHive

I want an ubersuit...


----------



## Lucio

Neat stuff. Hope Firewarriors get buffed and are competitive as a troops choice in the next codex. I'd love to take a bunch of them as I love how they look.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Lucio said:


> Neat stuff. Hope Firewarriors get buffed and are competitive as a troops choice in the next codex. I'd love to take a bunch of them as I love how they look.


They will probably go up to 13pts each but come with frag, krak and a pistol. You know for those close combat situations... just like the Sisters of Battle...


----------



## boreas

MadCowCrazy said:


> They will probably go up to 13pts each but come with frag, krak and a pistol. You know for those close combat situations... just like the Sisters of Battle...


Ha! That made my day :laugh:

But if we get nice buffs like other (real!?) codice, we just might get something crazy like assault 2 @30"pulse rifle or the ability to get an extra shooting instead of assaulting.

I'm in the process of selling all my GW stuff. I'm tired of getting upset with GW and I'm cutting the bridges slowly, keeping only what's needed to game. (my GK army and my lizardmen army), but I must say that my Tau (even if they are mostly still on the sprues) are hard to part with.

Phil


----------



## Shandathe

MadCowCrazy said:


> They will probably go up to 13pts each but come with frag, krak and a pistol. You know for those close combat situations... just like the Sisters of Battle...


Must you rub it in?  Besides, it was just a nightmare. It _never happened_ and Witch Hunters is still the current Codex.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Lets stick to at least saltable rumours

Cred to Natfka for summing stuff up and all his sources where its due


> Tau on the back of January White Dwarf: Tau Rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Tau have been where most of the rumor bits are found. I have grabbed a small collection of these rumors and placed them here for people to read on.
> 
> 
> 
> Please take these with salt. Regarding the January White Dwarf near the end of this posts, please add a lot of salt to this one, as I have spent some time looking for any real source of this rumor, and not found it. It was worth mentioning here because if it does happen the excitement for the Tau would off the charts.
> 
> via ghost21 ( a little question and answer first)
> A local guy who claims close ties with his GW rep says that he was told that Stealth teams were moving to fast attack. Any truth to that or was he blowing smoke?
> 
> there are some force org changes but im not sure if thats one
> 
> So, from the sounds of this, it's now possible to have a "Tau Empire" army that doesn't actually include any Tau?
> Demiurg for HQ, Kroot for Troops, Vespid in Fast Attack, etc.
> 
> as far as im aware yes, however , if you theme a force you get a troops and one other choice, not really much, however ill not be using any tau, just aliens
> 
> ghost, if you've seen the new suit sprue, I was just wondering what direction they are taking. Is it a 2 units one box (crisis and broadside) type of thing? Or is it multiple suits on one sprue? Also, any new guns on the sprue. I've been hoping for the ion cannon on broadsides since tau were released. Or did any of the special issue stuff make it's way into standard crisis suit rotation?
> 
> i can only say rounder n more dynamic, and expect 3 to a kit
> 
> 
> via Tastyfish (take this with a little extra salt)
> We should know in just over two weeks, there's also rumours that Tau are on the back page of the January edition of WD. Usually comes out around the 16th I think.
> 
> 
> via KarlPedder (not sure where he got these)
> Battlesuit Pkit
> Vespid FA/HS Combo Pkit
> Demiurge Pkit
> Assault Transport Pkit
> Ubersuit Pkit
> Kroot Beast PKit
> Fighter Pkit
> Dropship Pkit
> 
> 
> other rumors
> Finecast Box "new" xenos
> Finecast blisters 4 in 1st wave more to follow
> 
> Demiurg are apparently a lot less Dwarfish than the initial concepts, instead being more like little stone golems (Ozruk from WoW was mentioned)
> 
> 
> 
> As a tongue in cheek nod to the fate of the squats, there is a named Demiurg (who may or may not make it as a SC) who survived fighting Tyranids and personally killed a large monster by drilling his way out after being "Swallowed up by the 'Nids"
> 
> 
> This Demiurg is aware that the Ethereals have some kind of power over the Tau (maybe other races too) but not the Demiurg, who have presumably signed up for political reasons and of their own free will
> 
> Stealth suit mechanics may change
> 
> Kroot fieldcraft rule - presumably switched to Stealth and Infiltrate USR
> 
> 4 new 'Tau' units*: Note these will not all probably be in the first release - there's 2-3 plastic kits here and we already know 3 for the 4 that are coming out.
> 
> Dropship (carries upto 15 models or 2 battlesuits and 10 models, or 5 battlesuits)
> 
> Fighter
> 
> Snipersuits
> 
> "Ubersuit"
> The Ubersuit is a Battletech/Mechwarrior sort of thing (probably Dreadknight sized), with a special 'ridiculous' ability that lets it rain down shooting if it stands still.
> 
> Looks a bit like one of the Battletech Mechs that is named after an ancient weapon


Have at it folks:drinks:

I hope this holds the water, I want a new codex!


----------



## yostu

that image looks like the dawn of war game model..


----------



## Winterous

yostu said:


> that image looks like the dawn of war game model..


That's because it is.


----------



## yostu

i know..  great game


----------



## MaidenManiac

As Natfka was kind enough to sum up a lot of Tau rumours in 1 long post on his blog its perhaps time to update page 1, right MCC?

Cred to Natfka for the sum up, and all sources mentioned.



> Tau Rumor Compilation (Updated)
> 
> There are a few new bits to the Tau that have been floating around. A new special character named Iceheart and some info on what is going to be released in the first wave is also in there. Instead of throwing down a couple bits, which I tend to lose track of the rumors on the whole, I decided to post an updated compilation.
> 
> I had just played a game against the Tau last week, and to say the least, it was a very good game. After the game, its we talked a little about what is coming for the Tau. So here is your compilation.
> 
> 
> These are rumors, so please take with the required salt.
> 
> From Stick monkey, September last year.
> Quote New Heavy support platform. Basically immobile deep striked! heavy weapon and crew. Rail and Ion Cannon, and missile launcher are all obvious options here, but nothing solid with the rumor.
> 
> Assault Skimmer. Something between size of piranha and hammerhead, fast skimmer open topped, assault on disembark.
> 
> Update: Yes, its assault after a flat out move, and has the "drop troops along path" option similar to the storm raven. its supposedly a dedicated transport option for one new unit. (I dont place faith in this last bit, its very rare in current GW systems to see a vehicle kit limited to one unit/role...if GW is trying to sell them they will be available to more than one unit, or be a separate entry unto itself.)
> 
> New Drop ship. Not the FW one, but something new. Holds a boatload of fire warriors, or a few battle suits.
> 
> New battle suits. Not sure if these are the "next gen" suits or just heavy suits redone with out metal bits.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Cypher on Heresy compiled a round-up of the Tau rumours as of April this year
> All current metal sets to be plastic (Pathfinders, Krootox, Vespids). New plastics are completed for Crisis Suits, Stingwings and Pathfinders.
> 
> Plastic Barracuda as well as a new unit choice, which will be a new alien race (insert your fantasy here).
> 
> Battle Suits - plug and play system. Essentially streamlined. Pick two guns and a skill or two skills and a gun. New models with interchangeable arms similar to Killa Kans?
> 
> Rule Changes
> HQ and Troops
> 
> HQ choices are used to unlock units for troops, so a commander in a Crisis Suit unlocks Crisis Suits as troops, an Etheral unlocks Fire Warriors, Shaper unlocks Kroot.
> 
> Crisis Suits
> Mostly same stats but now 3 wounds, come with every gun option and you can choose what weapon systems you fire every round. Max squad size x 5
> 
> Broadsides
> Can take Network Markerlights instead of the missiles on their arms
> 
> Hammerhead Railgun
> Draws a line across the table hitting everything under it. Multiple penetration through vehicles, only stopped by a glancing hit.
> 
> Shield Generator
> Only team leaders can take a shield generator. The shield generator functions exactly like the DE Shadowfield. 2+ invulnerable save until the first failed save at which point it ceases to work.
> 
> Drones
> No longer bought as Wargear. They are bought as a unit and then divided as you see fit at the start of the match. You can mix your drones when bought for the point cost needed. This caters for Drone Squadrons as an option.
> 
> Markerlight
> One markerlight can fire the seekers off one model. Seekers replenish and are no longer one use items. Skyrays will only be able to fire one seeker per round.
> 
> Also...from BoLS (April 1st - so may just be a wind up!)
> 1. Kroot HQ is in the works!
> 
> 2. Kroot to get own transport (Devilfish will no longer be able to transport Kroot)
> 
> 3. Kroot will get light armor saves (6+)
> 
> 4. Kroot shaper will allow for the unit to have a special genetic trait.
> 
> 5. Firewarrior carbine to get a grenade launcher (either explosive or EMP)
> 
> 6. Vespids reworked and getting a Heavy unit
> 
> 7. Firewarrior BS increased to 4
> 
> 8.Crisis suits will get “hit and run” ability
> 
> 9. Various changes to Firewarrior equipment
> 
> 10. Various changes to Crisis suit equipment
> 
> 11. New Prototypes
> 
> 12. 4th edition prototypes now “standard” equipment for all suits
> 
> 13. All HQ’s can act as a commander
> 
> 14. New type of “Heavy” Battlesuit (new prototype of the Broadside)
> 
> 15. Stealth suits will be changed to a advanced scout unit similar to Pathfinders
> 
> 16. Pathfinders will be changed to act as a type of Tau Commando infantry
> 
> Now on to Ghost's rumours, which primarily cover new non-Tau models. Because there's so many, I've split them up and tried to connect the dots between the hints and match them against each other - my thoughts and interpretations are in italics
> 
> 
> Quote General Codex rumours
> Not the next book, but probably after Black Templars
> 
> Author may be Phil Kelly
> 
> Army has 4 basic HQs and 3 basic troop choices excluding changes made by any Special Characters if there are any
> 
> Return of 4 old SC, plus 2-4 new ones
> 
> No Court of the Archon/henchmen type mixed units
> 
> New Tau models
> 
> New SC "Iceheart"
> 
> Crisis suits have been completely redesigned (not just recut sprues and ankle tweaks), less boxy and including a 'morphic weapon'. The morphic weapon is actually different ammo types according to Calmsword's source
> 
> New sniper suit
> 
> Shas'O get a stealth armour option, may be an experimental suit like Shadowsuns, or the experimental suit might be a third option
> 
> 
> Allies and Auxiliaries
> Vespids get two slots (unknown if this is an additional two, or two overall). Kroot get an additional unit
> 
> No Knarloc riders,though perhaps something big (new WFB monster-szied) for the Kroot
> 
> Maybe minor psychic powers for Shapers or Shaper like character this is something Ghost has heard from other people and not stated directly
> 
> Demiurg have 1 HQ, 1 troop and maybe 1 else. Presumably the Elite choice mentioned elsewhere
> 
> Demiurg ancients are a thing Probably HQ, but could also be the elite unit
> 
> Possible Demiurg elite choice
> 
> Demiurg are "equal to banshees without the scream" so presumably anti-armour close combat, or at least have that as an option. This might also be elite unit rather than the troop one, or be a unit that does both - like a kit that would let you make Boyz and Ard Boyz (or Dwarfs and Longbeards). An elite unit, but being an upgrade to a troop slot to keep out the way of the battlesuits
> 
> Demiurg and one other new race join the army, the latter being something bizarre or at least something we've not seen before.
> 
> No Gue'vesa unit or models
> 
> No Nicassar
> 
> 
> Updates!
> 4 box sets, and 4 blisters in wave 1!
> Demiurg plastic box
> 
> Battlesuit plastic box
> 
> Vespid plastic box
> 
> Assault transport(?)
> 
> Demiurg ancient blister
> 
> New Tau SC blister
> 
> Demiurg are apparently a lot less Dwarfish than the initial concepts, instead being more like little stone golems (Ozruk from WoW was mentioned)
> 
> As a tongue in cheek nod to the fate of the squats, there is a named Demiurg (who may or may not make it as a SC) who survived fighting Tyranids and personally killed a large monster by drilling his way out after being "Swallowed up by the 'Nids"
> 
> This Demiurg is aware that the Ethereals have some kind of power over the Tau (maybe other races too) but not the Demiurg, who have presumably signed up for political reasons and of their own free will
> 
> Stealth suit mechanics may change
> 
> Kroot fieldcraft rule - presumably switched to Stealth and Infiltrate USR
> 
> 4 new 'Tau' units*: Note these will not all probably be in the first release - there's 2-3 plastic kits here and we already know 3 for the 4 that are coming out.
> 
> Dropship (carries upto 15 models or 2 battlesuits and 10 models, or 5 battlesuits)
> 
> Fighter
> 
> Snipersuits
> 
> "Ubersuit"
> The Ubersuit is a Battletech/Mechwarrior sort of thing (probably Dreadknight sized), with a special 'ridiculous' ability that lets it rain down shooting if it stands still.
> 
> Looks a bit like one of the Battletech Mechs that is named after an ancient weapon


Rock out:lazy2:


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Did a slight rework of the first page, tell me what you think.
Looks a bit cluttered to me and the colours aren't right.


----------



## MaidenManiac

MadCowCrazy said:


> Did a slight rework of the first page, tell me what you think.
> Looks a bit cluttered to me and the colours aren't right.


Nice with the update, but yea its a bit cluttered.
On the other hand its always hard to get a long wall of text to look appealing.


On the SC front. I personally hope they ditch the Space Pope and that Anghkor Prok takes his spot. Would make it Farsight, Shadowsun, Aun'Shi and Anghkor Prok.
Prok has a model and stats too in the IA3 book IIRC. I have found them at FWs site a few years ago at least, and he is well rooted in the fluff.

The Space Pope is a halfarsed idea and the rules will never be useful. Besides those 2 details its simply not realistic that the Tau Empire sends their spiritual guideline to the front lines. Unlike the Imperium, spiritual leader in the Tau empire doesnt = warrior. Leave him preaching at home.


----------



## Insanity

MadCowCrazy said:


> Nothing is troops until you unlock it with a HQ or character.
> Commander in a crisis suit unlocks crisis suits as troops
> Ethereal unlocks fire warriors
> Shaper unlocks kroot
> Demiurg commander for demiurg


wait..so if i want to field firewarriors, i have to use an Ethereal? They better make them worth it this time around....


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Insanity72 said:


> wait..so if i want to field firewarriors, i have to use an Ethereal? They better make them worth it this time around....


Those set of rules were some of the earliest we got on the Tau codex, it basically stated that nothing was troops until a HQ unlocked it. What this does is allow you to build an army to your liking. If you like fire warriors you'd have Etherials who seem to function more like Commissars or Commanders now, take a commander in a suit and you can take battle suits as troop choices. I believe this rumour is almost a year old so it might come from early concepts or idea sessions.

Personally I think that perhaps there are some slight truth to this rumour but perhaps that elite options could become troops or something like that.

As for Etherials their new selling point seems to be that they buff the unit they are with. There are some things mentioned for the Etherials but if they are for the Etherial only or the unit he joins is not clear at the moment. All that has been said is that they now buff the unit they are with and the increase to BS and PE, if he increases the BS of the unit he is with and grants them PE as well is unknown atm.

As for Forge World SC, have they ever moved a FW SC into a core rulebook?
I would love to see a Kroot hero though.




Jared Von Kell of Liberium Online said:


> Well from what I can understand from the mechanic is this. A particular troop type is associated with a particular HQ but in doing so confers a special ability on those troop types.
> 
> Tau Ethereal - Unlocks Tau Firewarrior teams.
> Tau Fire Commander - Unlocks Tau XV8 Crisis Battlesuit teams.
> Kroot Shaper - Unlocks Kroot Carnivore squads.
> Demiurg Ancient - Unlocks Demiurg Warrior squads.
> 
> I can understand the thought process behind the mechanic from what I know of the basic fluff regarding the Tau.
> However I would have thought that Firewarriors would have always remained as basic troops and an Ethereal would have unlocked Honour Guard but it seems from the snippets of info I've been able to peice together that an Ethereal confers Preferred Enemy (Everything) and BS4 on those Firewarrior squads he leads making Honour Guard redundant.
> 
> Sorry I misread your question. You referring to the models and I was referring to the rules in my answer as I was in a bit of a hurry when I replied.
> 
> As far as I an aware none of the existing plastic kits are going to be changing so the firewarrior and tank models will stay as they are now.
> 
> This means you can get your brother started now.
> 
> Again sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Actually you might be surprised. My sources and the several other rumour mongers have started indicating that Templars might actually be next followed by Tau, this is normally a sign for me that what I am hearing is correct but with recent developments such things are by no means certain.
> I have however recently discovered that the Tau are in the proofreading stage of development which means that the codex is written but it has not yet quite gone to the printers. Now this means that all GW have to do is give the nod and the codex can be printed in numbers pretty quickly. All they then have to do is ramp up the advertisement, distribution and product support and we have them ready to go for our very much enjoyment.


----------



## MaidenManiac

After giving the no troops until x some thought Ive come to some kind of conclusion:
(Mind you these are personal thoughts and assumptions, not backed by facts or similar)
Another thing to note is that the vast majority of all Tau units require some kind of change in order to be remotely playable


I highly doubt that Firewarriors wont be troops regardless of HQ choice. Ethereals might boost them somehow, but I still think they will be troops regardless of HQ choice.
I can perhaps see Demiurgs/Vespids becoming troops instead of whatnot they might be if you take such a character, but the FWs are the mainstay unit of the Tau army and is supposed to be seen when they are at war. Seeing exactly how shitty they are now they need a facelift thats beyond epic for people to use them at all. If I could skip paying 60 (plus a ride so they wont get instantly pasted) pts for them now I gladly would. If I was forced to take an Ethereal as a HQ in order to be able to take them as troops at all, then both of them would need a facelift (considering the uselessness of said Ethereal) Bill Gates would think twice to pay for in order for me to even remotely consider using them. Doubt GW want to see that. FWs stays as troops after some kind of facelift.

Kroots will quite likely stay as troops too. They are a vital part of the Tau Warmachine and have been for a long time. If the Demiurgs (for example) can fill that counterattack/charge absorption role then perhaps theyll move somewhere, but where? They sure aint worth a elite slot, and they aint fast for sure (maybe introduction of some winged ones could end up as fast (perhaps even with Hounds that actually move faster then infantry much like DE Beastmaster units), but normal ones - no) and heavy is way out of question. Kroots stays as troops too.


The whole "must take whatnot Character to make whatnots troops" smells like poop. Its one thing to have a model like Draigo make Paladins troops, or like a Warboss making 1 unit Nobs troops. Those armies still have 2+ troops available all the time. 
Its a completely other kind of ballgame to force x to have y as troops in order to have any troops at all. The whole Character X for troop Y tastes bad to me. It will basically force every Tau player to always have 2 HQs regardless of what they want to play in order to have some kind of flexibility at all. Flexibility is vital for the Tau as the Fishmen themselves hardly can kill Grots in CC. They need other races to fill that void. 
Its a decent feature to be able to change the army a bit with character X but still have a base to model around always. This would in Tau words translate to Firewarriors and Kroot as troops always and possible options for Vespid/Demiurg troops. FW and Kroot are the base of the Tau army, doubt that will change.

I can see Farsight unlocking XV8s as troops in an army of his, thus making him the Logan/Dante/Draigo/Kantor of the Tau army. 
If all Crisis Commanders unlock them as troops I predict the Tau hate to reach new levels. XV8s are the true workhorse of the Tau army, and on top of that the most iconic unit they have. Everyone loves/hates JSJ (depending on which side of the Battlesuit you are). A Crisis Commander could perhaps make 1 unit XV8s troops like the Warboss without nerd rages reaching a new climax for non Tau players.
Hell, Id gladly play 6x3 Crisis suits with some drones as troops, backed with Hammerheads, Pirahnas, Pathfinders and Broadsides...


Personally Id like to see Firewarriors unlocking units like Sniper Teams as troops for a 1 for 1 basis, or even better see them as troops in the first place. Meaning you could have 2 sniper drone teams as troops if you have 2 firewarrior units. The Sniper Teams simply dont cut it as heavy support units and really wont cut it as any other kind of non troop unit either. They are much more akin to the IG heavy weapon squads, and those got a facelift and FO promotion to troops so why not the same here? Were they troops they would perhaps see some table time. As a heavy support option that simply wont happen. It also means that they wont sell ever, just like they probably dont right now.

In some ways it would be cool to have 6 units of Vespids/Demiurgs as troops (presuming all those units will be playable unlike Vespids now) but I doubt that the Tau army will be the Tau army without Tau models as troops. Its codex Tau Empire, not codex aliens with random Tau units mixed into it.


Hope my ramblings makes some sense at least....



:shok:
:shok:


> The Tau codex belongs to Cruddace, lets get that fact straight. That is all I am going to say on that issue.


I hope you learnt your lesson from the Tryanids mr Crobbin Cruddance. I dont want Codex Try Empire. I want Codex we shoot IG to hell Empire.
:ireful2:

On a personal level I hope they move the BT to Cruddance so I wont need to fear his Tryanid treatment on my Tau. Sounds like Phil wont let that happen though. Poor Tau, or if they get the codex shootingphase treatment IG got, blessed be the fishmen!

That last thing might be the worst curse or the greatest blessing ever to the upcoming book. IG is still the hottest book on the shelf. Its a masterpeiece and its a laid back shooty army just like the Tau. The Tryanids are the other end of that spectra though....


----------



## MadCowCrazy

MaidenManiac said:


> I hope you learnt your lesson from the Tryanids mr Crobbin Cruddance. I dont want Codex Try Empire. I want Codex we shoot IG to hell Empire.


/me points at the Sisters of Battle WD dex and the points balance and upgrades....










As for the HQ making troops thing it actually makes sense from a fluff perspective.

For instance taking Fire Warriors and having only Kroot HQs if not plausible from a fluff perspective. There is only a single Kroot dude in all of 40k (so far) that is allowed to lead Fire warriors into battle.

It does seem a bit clunky though but if it's true we might simply be missing something that brings the system together.

Personally I'd love to create a Kroot only army, or auxiliary forces only.


----------



## MaidenManiac

MadCowCrazy said:


> /me points at the Sisters of Battle WD dex and the points balance and upgrades........


Was the SoB rape done by Throbin Cruddance?
Then I have even worse fears for the Fishmen future....

:ireful2amn you Cruddance, do a decent work:angry:



I can see all Kroots, all Vespids and all Demiurg armies possible yea, but I doubt that FWs wont be options as troops regardless of the HQ choice. Hopefully they remove the mandatory unit though so one might have a "pure race whatnot option". It probably wont be the best since each sub-race seems to have 3ish units to pick from, but can make for cool ideas and conversion potential for sure


----------



## Eleven

I am super pumped for the tau release! It makes another xenos army I can get and will be updated on the table top.

I'm wanting to buy 2 Tau battleforces to prepare for the tau release like I did with necrons. Do you think I would be safe doing this? Or do you think that many of the models will be updated.

I know that the suit will probably get updated so It will likely be a waste of money, but what about the kroot, fire warriors, stealth suits, and devilfish?

Figured I'd come to the rumor mongers and see if anyone knows anything in concrete.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Codex: Tau is written by Phil Kelly, not Cruddace, get your facts straight.


----------



## VK-Duelist

I hope so bro.

I hope so.

If not, then I'm in for pain.

A lot of pain....


----------



## MaidenManiac

Eleven said:


> I'm wanting to buy 2 Tau battleforces to prepare for the tau release like I did with necrons. Do you think I would be safe doing this? Or do you think that many of the models will be updated...


Ive red some dude talking about this somewhere. Im fairly sure the cum up is that the Firewarriors, Kroots and the Devilfish wont change. Stealthsuits neither since they were made for the 4th codex and plastic stuff aint very cheap to change. Its the XV8s that will change if anything methinks.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> Codex: Tau is written by Phil Kelly, not Cruddace, get your facts straight.


We all hope so, but its getting awfully long since a Cruddance book was released.....


Lets add some more shit:
Cred to BigRed and his sources



> The Tau codex belongs to Cruddace, lets get that fact straight. That is all I am going to say on that issue.
> 
> Black Templars on the other hand was always going to be Phil Kelly's pet project. The only way Ward or Cruddace would ever get the Black Templars codex off him would be to prise the rough drafts out from his cold...dead...hands.
> Unless of course they offered him the Dwarf Army Book...............(whistles innocently).
> 
> Some of these rumours [WF- In regards to rumor sumary posted up on BOLS - most of which were taken from Warseer] are spot on others not so spot on. 4 generic HQs are the Tau Commander, Tau Ethereal, Kroot Master Shaper and Demiurg Ancient. Blisters are, as far as I am aware, a new Tau Ethereal, Demiurg Ancient and 2 special character blisters.
> 
> I've also heard that the Skyray will be getting a better choice of missiles in addition to the Seeker missile which is believed to be S6 AP4 Blast, however you have to choose the missile type at the beginning of the game so you cannot mix and match. Despite the payload ts main role will still be target marking.
> 
> The Demiurg Special character is apparently the one called Iceheart.
> 
> The Battletech Mech in question is the Warhammer IIC mech (no joke about the name.) one of the unseen mechs in the battletech universe. The suit itself is quite big, not quite dreadknight sized but it can "brace".....yes Matt Ward does play Spacemarine. The trouble is that it will be competing against Broadsides, Skyrays and Hammerheads, all of which have improved, a lot.
> 
> Regarding the "HQ unlocks troops" rumour - Well from what I can understand from the mechanic is this. A particular troop type is associated with a particular HQ but in doing so confers a special ability on those troop types.
> 
> Tau Ethereal - Unlocks Tau Firewarrior teams.
> Tau Fire Commander - Unlocks Tau XV8 Crisis Battlesuit teams.
> Kroot Shaper - Unlocks Kroot Carnivore squads.
> Demiurg Ancient - Unlocks Demiurg Warrior squads.
> 
> I can understand the thought process behind the mechanic from what I know of the basic fluff regarding the Tau.
> 
> However I would have thought that Firewarriors would have always remained as basic troops and an Ethereal would have unlocked Honour Guard but it seems from the snippets of info I've been able to peice together that an Ethereal confers Preferred Enemy (Everything) and BS4 on those Firewarrior squads he leads making Honour Guard redundant.
> 
> All that I can say is known about the Demiurg is that they are the Tau's main anti-MEQ unit. How effective they are I cannot say.
> 
> Actually you might be surprised. My sources and the several other rumour mongers have started indicating that Templars might actually be next followed by Tau, this is normally a sign for me that what I am hearing is correct but with recent developments such things are by no means certain.
> 
> I have however recently discovered that the Tau are in the proofreading stage of development which means that the codex is written but it has not yet quite gone to the printers. Now this means that all GW have to do is give the nod and the codex can be printed in numbers pretty quickly. All they then have to do is ramp up the advertisement, distribution and product support and we have them ready to go for our very much enjoyment.



Hit it


----------



## DestroyerHive

> However I would have thought that Firewarriors would have always remained as basic troops and an Ethereal would have unlocked Honour Guard but it seems from the snippets of info I've been able to peice together that an Ethereal confers Preferred Enemy (Everything) and BS4 on those Firewarrior squads he leads making Honour Guard redundant.


Wait, so does this mean FW are staying BS3?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some more from Jared Van Kell, not much new but at least it's something.


Jared Van Kell said:


> The Tau codex belongs to Cruddace, lets get that fact straight. That is all I am going to say on that issue.
> 
> Black Templars on the other hand was always going to be Phil Kelly's pet project. The only way Ward or Cruddace would ever get the Black Templars codex off him would be to prise the rough drafts out from his cold...dead...hands.
> Unless of course they offered him the Dwarf Army Book...............(whistles innocently).
> 
> Some of these rumours [WF- In regards to rumor sumary posted up on BOLS - most of which were taken from Warseer] are spot on others not so spot on. 4 generic HQs are the Tau Commander, Tau Ethereal, Kroot Master Shaper and Demiurg Ancient. Blisters are, as far as I am aware, a new Tau Ethereal, Demiurg Ancient and 2 special character blisters.
> 
> I've also heard that the Skyray will be getting a better choice of missiles in addition to the Seeker missile which is believed to be S6 AP4 Blast, however you have to choose the missile type at the beginning of the game so you cannot mix and match. Despite the payload ts main role will still be target marking.
> 
> The Demiurg Special character is apparently the one called Iceheart.
> 
> The Battletech Mech in question is the Warhammer IIC mech (no joke about the name.) one of the unseen mechs in the battletech universe. The suit itself is quite big, not quite dreadknight sized but it can "brace".....yes Matt Ward does play Spacemarine. The trouble is that it will be competing against Broadsides, Skyrays and Hammerheads, all of which have improved, a lot.
> 
> Regarding the "HQ unlocks troops" rumour - Well from what I can understand from the mechanic is this. A particular troop type is associated with a particular HQ but in doing so confers a special ability on those troop types.
> 
> Tau Ethereal - Unlocks Tau Firewarrior teams.
> Tau Fire Commander - Unlocks Tau XV8 Crisis Battlesuit teams.
> Kroot Shaper - Unlocks Kroot Carnivore squads.
> Demiurg Ancient - Unlocks Demiurg Warrior squads.
> 
> I can understand the thought process behind the mechanic from what I know of the basic fluff regarding the Tau.
> 
> However I would have thought that Firewarriors would have always remained as basic troops and an Ethereal would have unlocked Honour Guard but it seems from the snippets of info I've been able to peice together that an Ethereal confers Preferred Enemy (Everything) and BS4 on those Firewarrior squads he leads making Honour Guard redundant.
> 
> All that I can say is known about the Demiurg is that they are the Tau's main anti-MEQ unit. How effective they are I cannot say.
> 
> Actually you might be surprised. My sources and the several other rumour mongers have started indicating that Templars might actually be next followed by Tau, this is normally a sign for me that what I am hearing is correct but with recent developments such things are by no means certain.
> 
> I have however recently discovered that the Tau are in the proofreading stage of development which means that the codex is written but it has not yet quite gone to the printers. Now this means that all GW have to do is give the nod and the codex can be printed in numbers pretty quickly. All they then have to do is ramp up the advertisement, distribution and product support and we have them ready to go for our very much enjoyment.


----------



## yostu

bs 3 is in tau bg, so i think yup


----------



## Troublehalf

I always liked Tau Suits + FW.... but I dislike the vehicles. They just look... strange, to me anyways.

Perhaps, since SoB won't ever get re-done soon, I could make a FW + Suit army. :\


----------



## yostu

In my opinion the battlesuits are too "squary", they seem 3 boxes one on another..
It would be great if they redo them, something like more mecha-suit


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

yostu said:


> bs 3 is in tau bg, so i think yup


Tau Codices always make leaps in rules unlike other races to represent how their race is always innovating. In this case, it's not a stretch of imagination at all to some day see Tau advancing the miniaturization of the Targeting Array far enough to incorporate into a standard infantry helmet.

Also, to whomever said so earlier in the thread; _Tau do not have poor eye sight_. They have excellent eye sight, but they do not have very good depth perception. I hear this fallacy all the time, so I felt it needs to be said.

Lack of depth perception compared to a normal Gue'La (human) would mean lowered dexterity (hand to eye coordination) but would actually _improve_ aiming of weapons. (No depth perception = everything in your field of view is in focus at all times) Their lack of depth perception is the entire basis of their physiological disdain for close quarters combat.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Tau Codices always make leaps in rules unlike other races to represent how their race is always innovating. In this case, it's not a stretch of imagination at all to some day see Tau advancing the miniaturization of the Targeting Array far enough to incorporate into a standard infantry helmet.
> 
> Also, to whomever said so earlier in the thread; _Tau do not have poor eye sight_. They have excellent eye sight, but they do not have very good depth perception. I hear this fallacy all the time, so I felt it needs to be said.
> 
> Lack of depth perception compared to a normal Gue'La (human) would mean lowered dexterity (hand to eye coordination) but would actually _improve_ aiming of weapons. (No depth perception = everything in your field of view is in focus at all times) Their lack of depth perception is the entire basis of their physiological disdain for close quarters combat.


Totally agree with the targetting array advancement - its not a great leap from a battlesuit system to a FW helmet system, or maybe even Hard Wired.

I know I mentioned their targetting abilities in earlier posts, but I was referencing their ability to learn rather than their physical attributes. Its true that, in general, they are roughly equivalent in physical ability to humans - so if a gaurdsmen can advance to vet level, with the subsequent upgrade to skill that experience implies - why not FW? Whilst I agree that their eyesight differs in depth perception, is it not reasonable to say that their ability to learn new things is far in advance of the imperium in general?

The Demuirg are starting to sound more than interesting also. The one thing that worries me is the possibility that the will be MEQ counter troops. How long would it be till we started to see Demuirg heavy armies ( dependant on FOC of course )?


----------



## SoulGazer

DecrepitDragon said:


> The Demuirg are starting to sound more than interesting also. The one thing that worries me is the possibility that the will be MEQ counter troops. How long would it be till we started to see Demuirg heavy armies ( dependant on FOC of course )?


Meh, it'll be a nice mix up. Lots of new models on the tables are always a nice sight.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

SoulGazer said:


> Meh, it'll be a nice mix up. Lots of new models on the tables are always a nice sight.


We can only hope eh? Vespid were meant to be MEQ killers and missed by miles - Demuirg should do better. I only hope its as an addition to the Tau, not as a "must have" unit. Anybody can make a list based on fluff, and if you end up taking loads of the new xenos then fair enough. But what I hope doesn't happen is that they become so good at killing MEQ's, that every list starts to take them.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Aye, would hate to see Demiurg become the #1 choice for dealing with smurfs. Especially if they share force organization slots with Stealth Suits... If that happened I'd probably book a ticket for me and my sledgehammer for Nottingham


----------



## Troublehalf

I wonder if FW will be re-done. I love the kneeling ones, they look fantastic, but you only get 2 per box. Which sucks. 

Is it possible to buy them seperatly? I'd love loads of them.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Troublehalf said:


> I wonder if FW will be re-done. I love the kneeling ones, they look fantastic, but you only get 2 per box. Which sucks.
> 
> Is it possible to buy them seperatly? I'd love loads of them.


Your best bet is ebay or Bitzbox.co.uk with a premium account.
I've got a premium account because I'm sick and tired of 99.9% of the bits sellers being out of stock 99.99999% of the time. I'd say I buy 90% of my bits on ebay now as they are pretty much always in stock, difference is they dont usually sell individual bits but all the bits of the same type in a box.

Most bits sellers outside of ebay suck, never having anything in stock and not allowing you to reserve bits. This is why bitzbox.co.uk with premium account is so good as it allows you to reserve bits, it costs a bit to become premium but I gladly pay it to be able to buy the bits I need.

Here are the 3 main bits sellers I use, I normally buy everything on auction as you can get pretty much anything for almost nothing but they have buy it now as well. They dont always list things that are unpopular, like Tau, some of the Daemon kits and a few others.

Hoard O Bits
Victory Bitz
Red Dragon Games

As for the Tau leg pieces, as I said they normally sell them in bulk. There are some that sell each piece but I didn't find much Tau in them. They wont get them until they get a new codex. Basically everything that isn't stocked wont get so until the codex gets an update as they dont sell. They do however usually stock all new kits. Like the Vampire Dragons for example, Ive bought 2 for 15$ each trough auctions not including the riders or that bat head as I wanted the dragon head.

Here are 2 Tau leg direct sales.
Hoard O Bits Tau legs
Victory Bits Tau legs

As you can see you need to buy every leg in the kit but funnily the cost for all legs is around the price you'd pay for just the 3 kneeling ones from any of the non ebay bits sellers.
Hoard O Bits stock loads of kits at a time while Victory Bits usually only have 1 kit up at a time. I'm sure you could contact VB for a bulk order if you are really desperate.

Hope this helps, best I can do, dont expect the non ebay sellers to stock them anytime soon and if they do they will probably get sold before you get the chance to buy them meaning another 1-2 month wait until they restock.
Bitzbox.co.uk premium or ebay is the only way to go imo as then you dont have to lurk the bits seller sites 24/7.


----------



## Troublehalf

Wow, thanks MadCowCrazy! I book marked those sites and will follow them.... it's all dependant on the whole Tau release. If it's good, I might follow it up, if not, I'll just wander around Ebay looking for super paited armies for cheap.

I tried to rep you, but I need to spread it around. Sorry


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Troublehalf said:


> I tried to rep you, but I need to spread it around. Sorry


I get that allot :crazy:

If anyone else checks out the sites I mentioned be aware that some things are simply not listed because it is simply too old and therefore doesn't sell. Things that come to mind atm are Tau and Chaos Daemons, some months ago I would have added Necrons to that list as well. Every time a codex is released or a new model kit it has always been added to the ebay stores, these past 3 years there has only been one exception and that was the Chaos Daemons battleforce that was released not so long ago. They simply do not sell so they haven't been added to the stores. I'm sure they will get added once chaos gets a new book next year, or at least when a codex containing those daemons gets released.


----------



## MaidenManiac

lets keep the stuff a rollin here.

Cred to Natfka and all his mentioned sources.



> There are a few misc thing floating around about a new allied race for the Tau. The rumors state that these units will not be available right away, which means we will see some converting going on upon release if the rumor holds true. The second little snippet is a rumor with some concept pics displaying a Vespid Heavy (or something close to).
> 
> 
> These are rumors, so please take with a grain of salt.
> 
> We have another snippet from Ghost about the other new alien race who don't look like they'll be appearing at release; Not Zoats (despite them coming back to WFB in Storm of Magic) but they may be 6-limbed.
> 
> via Ghost21
> one of those is close to the vespid heavy


Lets have a pics too









roll it


----------



## SavageConvoy

I thought those are just replays of the failed concept art for Vespid from 2005.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

After a little searching, it seems Ghost21 is referencing these pics as the original concept art - _*not*_ the new concept art. Referenced in Dakka by Kroothawk quoting Ghost21.


----------



## MaidenManiac

More potential news on the XV8s

Cred to Natfka for sum up of stuff and his sources as usual



> A little information sifting down towards us this morning with regarding Tau Crisis and Battle Suits. Tau are said to be in proof reading as well, so we are just waiting now.
> 
> Please remember to take rumors with a grain of salt.
> 
> via StraightSilver
> 
> From what I have heard I wouldn't get too excited about new Battle and Crisis Suits as they aren't getting new models.
> 
> They will have recut sprues with more weapon options but the models themselves will remain the same AFAIK.
> 
> However there will definitely be some other brand new Tau models.
> 
> From what I remember being told the suits themselves remain pretty much the same, I was told the sprues had been recut to allow more options.
> 
> I am assuming that means weapon options, with the kits going all plastic.



JSJ away


----------



## zelreth

Hoping and praying would be great to finally have a new codex.


----------



## yostu

So.. It will come out in Feb/mar isn't it?


----------



## MaidenManiac

yostu said:


> So.. It will come out in Feb/mar isn't it?


Hopefully but that spot is also more and more heavily rumoured for BTs which would send the Tau to April-May instead.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I don't know how many conclusive rumors have to point the Black Templars release towards the 6th edition starter set (therefore, also release slot) before people start taking the goram hint.


----------



## SavageConvoy

I was going to ask about that. I've only seen Rumors saying the Tau are next up.


----------



## CattleBruiser

my money's on BT being up next, simply because the most recent release was xenos


----------



## MadCowCrazy

CattleBruiser said:


> my money's on BT being up next, simply because the most recent release was xenos


I'd put my money on this as well. Those who say there is no pattern can shut the hell up, there has been a pattern for the last 3 years at least and it has been xeno, nonxeno, xeno, nonxeno.


----------



## SavageConvoy

Then we had Grey Knights, Sisters of Battle, then Xenos.

I love bringing that up.


----------



## gally912

SavageConvoy said:


> Then we had Grey Knights, Sisters of Battle, then Xenos.
> 
> I love bringing that up.


What? Where did you see a Sisters of Battle Codex? I sure didn't. Whats the ISBN? I would LOVE to buy one.


----------



## Wax

gally912 said:


> What? Where did you see a Sisters of Battle Codex? I sure didn't. Whats the ISBN? I would LOVE to buy one.


Being sarcastic is really difficult on the internet.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

SavageConvoy said:


> Then we had Grey Knights, Sisters of Battle, then Xenos.
> 
> I love bringing that up.


IT NEVER HAPPENED!!!

That WD piece of shit can go burn in hell, it's not a real codex by any stretch of the imagination. The way they treat SoB it might as well be a xeno codex and with the new fluff Necrons could just as well be Imperial.


----------



## SoulGazer

MadCowCrazy said:


> Necrons could just as well be Imperial


It's sad cause it's true.


----------



## GrizBe

Well couple of new Tau rumours via Big Red at BoLs:



> -Demiurg Units ~plural
> -New Vespid unit and a new weapon for the wasp-men.
> -New FireWarrior heavy weapons - expect new anti-tank / anti- infantry heavy weapon choices on a 1 special per X ratio (probably 1 per 5 or 10 fire Warriors)
> -Plastic Barricuda (or other renamed fighter)
> -Possible Human allies (Rogue IG militia that joined the Tau Empire) ~said to be the iffy-est of these rumors.
> -New Kroot HQ choice (with the ability to "unlock a Kroot themed army) ~sounds like an homage to the old Kroot Mercs list.
> -Kroot Carnivores upgraded to either a 5+ or a 6+ save by default.


----------



## CattleBruiser

I don't really like the idea of having heavy weapons in firewarrior squads, cause it's not really fluffy, unless they're on drones i suppose. Also you can't shoot heavy weapons the turn you get out of a transport


----------



## SGMAlice

Gue'Vesa? (as Dark Crusade dubs them)
Not sure i can see that; Kroot fulfill the 'meatshield' role already. Maybe only to expand the number of units available? Especially in the Troops section.

SGMAlice


----------



## SavageConvoy

I really doubt getting human allies along with so many new xeno units. Kinda seems like adding a bland unit to it. 
And here's hoping Tau Firewarrior squads will get to buy Sniper drone teams.


----------



## CattleBruiser

actually i'd be fine with fire warriors as they are if they get a point reduction


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Yep, biggest dredge for the warriors is that they are way overpriced, the bare minimum reduction needed is two points per head assuming they stay the same stat wise.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

CattleBruiser said:


> actually i'd be fine with fire warriors as they are if they get a point reduction





MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yep, biggest dredge for the warriors is that they are way overpriced, the bare minimum reduction needed is two points per head assuming they stay the same stat wise.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, the exact same could have been said for Battle Sisters but they went up 1 point in price, sure they did receive some free gear and I'm sure you Tau players will be just as happy to receive Frag, Krak and a pistol and go up to 11pts per fire warrior....


----------



## Yru0

On the note of the Fire warriors, I think that they really need the heavy weapon, I get the whole fluff idea of being supported by seeker missiles, but in low points matches it hurts...it really does. :blackeye:


----------



## CattleBruiser

No, i wouldn't be happy to get frag, krak, pistol and go up to 11 pts per fire warrior, because if we get into CC we're dead anyway.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

CattleBruiser said:


> No, i wouldn't be happy to get frag, krak, pistol and go up to 11 pts per fire warrior, because if we get into CC we're dead anyway.


Well said that man.

The idea of some "free" equipment coming at the cost of a points increase isn't entirely improbable. As long as the gadgets are useful to the FW squad. For example, Photon grenades, maybe a blacksun filter and one or two other bits of tech usually reserved for the single model team leader, being applied to the whole unit for "free" might (and I stress the "might") make them cost effective. There are simply easier ways to do this than the "give them sh*t" approach.

My biggest problem with the book as it stands is its glaring one dimensional single workable list. I never use Devilfish - its a tactical choice that makes every game a struggle - but I refuse to play with a list that may work better, when it has effectively been written for me by the limitations of the current codex. I'd like to be able to personalise my army, and still be competitive (not to tourney level, just friendlies).

I simply dont believe that increasing the points cost of FW and giving them extra gear will be an effective means of balancing them against the current codex failure. Simplifying the FW, and lowering their cost, should enable the use of more variously able units within a game - even if it does so merely by giving you more points to play around with in your lists.

Unless, of course, GW give them some really interesting new abilities - in which case, point increases may be the only inevitable result.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

CattleBruiser said:


> No, i wouldn't be happy to get frag, krak, pistol and go up to 11 pts per fire warrior, because if we get into CC we're dead anyway.


Sisters of Battle players said the exact same thing yet GW did it anyway.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

That's because 'Bolter Bitches' are only good for being slaughtered for the protection of the Grey Knights, cause you know, those guys are not quite pure enough. 

I am more interested in the Vespids. These little insects intrigue me.


----------



## CattleBruiser

actually, fire warriors would probably be worth it if they just upped their BS to 4. vespids need either a pt reduction or make them like 2 shots instead of 1.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

CattleBruiser said:


> actually, fire warriors would probably be worth it if they just upped their BS to 4. vespids need either a pt reduction or make them like 2 shots instead of 1.


lol vespid. Those bastards just need to be un-schizo'd. Bring their stats for shooting up and their stats for CC down. They're spread so thin they can't even wipe their own ass.

They need a 4+ save and BS 4, and bring initiative down to 3. The 4 toughness/ 5+ save combo is idiotic in any codex, just look at how much ork players lose, it's not even funny designing anything like that.


----------



## GrizBe

A couple more Tau rumors about their upgrades which may help to clear up some questions about the previous ones I posted... or maybe not. lol



> -Battlesuit Commander: shifts ONE battlesuit unit to a Troops FOC slot.
> -New Close Combat Battlesuit
> -New Ethereal named character
> -Ethereals will get upgraded to be the "leader" role in the Tau Empire army. (so not the best BS, or WS, but other interesting army-support tricks)
> -New deepstriking Dropship (an Orca-ish platform on par with the IG valkyrie)
> -Up-gunned Drone variants (specific anti-tank and anti-heavy infantry options) which can be attached to almost every TAU unit in the codex


----------



## CattleBruiser

ooooo, anti-heavy infantry drones. that looks fun. The hardest armies for me to deal with are MEQs that go for lots of bodies. Bladestorms+anti heavy inf drones= problem solved, hopefully.


----------



## MaidenManiac

I like tie idea of simply buying all drones in one heap and then distributing them amongst the army. Bit like the WG system and that works wonders.

The Ethereals does need some kind of usefullness boost, they should work somewhat like the haemongolus of DE, but in a Tauish way. And if youre forced to take a Kroot character for Kroot troops them Ethereals needs some _serious_ improving to compete for that second(1 will quite damn likely always go to a battlesuit commander) slot ....


----------



## CattleBruiser

The ethereals will probably allow you to redeploy some troops, kinda like eldrad or the deciever, or givey ou a better chance of stealing initiative


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

We're getting two flyers in one go? Niiiice.


----------



## Ascendant

Guh? And/Or Buh?

Sounds like the Tau are really going to struggle to field troops then, if I get one Crisis team, and then Fire Warriors OR Kroot as troops and that's with two HQs. Either this rumor is wrong, or Troops must not be that crucial in 6th...


----------



## MaidenManiac

Ascendant said:


> Guh? And/Or Buh?
> 
> Sounds like the Tau are really going to struggle to field troops then, if I get one Crisis team, and then Fire Warriors OR Kroot as troops and that's with two HQs. Either this rumor is wrong, or Troops must not be that crucial in 6th...


Agreed. There is something thats missing here. Ive written a post previous in this thread that takes up the fact that both FW and Kroot should most likely stay troops regardless of HQ choice.
They might be modified somehow by taking HQ X but I doubt they move away from troops for starters. Ethereals will boost FWs somehow (think honour guard) and master Shaper gives Kroots mutation abilities or something. Or those 2 wont be HQs in the end and instead unit upgrades for FW+Kroots and only some obscure SC of both sorts will be a HQ choice.

The whole idea of "no troops till HQ X" sounds fucked up.
That would imply that Tau either get more HQs, like SW or some Haemongolus system ala Dork Eldars where you can buy multiple X on 1 HQ slot or something. But that also forces each Tau player to spend much points on HQ if they want normal infantry troops and will very likely invite even more "all suit+tank play".

More or less every 5th ed codex has been about variety and options. Lots of them. Its one thing to take SC Draigo and change a elite unit to troops. Forcing HQ X to even have troops is not even remotely near that line. That is why Im very sceptical to that part of the rumours. 
Scoring Battlesuits are going to be good, thats for sure. Its a big "if" if Kroots and FW will be good...


GW will want to sell models. Like always. I seriously doubt that Kroot and FW (and Devilfishes) will sell decent if they aint even troops in the army...


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I have to agree. By taking a look at the BA codex you can see how it could work or a very good example of it anyway.

Without using any HQ unlocks you are limited to 1 DC squad and Sanguinary Guard are an elite choice. Use Astorath and you can field up to 180 DC troops using all six of your Troops slots. Field Dante and instead of being limited to 15 Sang. Guard using up all of your elite slots, you can punch out 30 of them in your troops slots. Tactical, Assault, and Scout marines are always a troop choice. Nothing changes this.

I would look for Tau to be able to field Kroot and Firewarriors regardless of HQ choices made. Using certain HQ's can open up various things to becoming Troops or to stay in the slots that they are but count as a scoring unit. 

This seems to be the method of operation as of late and I am not unhappy with it myself.


----------



## Champion Alaric

OIIIIIIO said:


> This seems to be the method of operation as of late and I am not unhappy with it myself.


 
You are so right. I love that they seem to have a plan, and they are STICKING to it..mostly lol. It really makes me hopeful for the new books that seem to be more frequently coming out


----------



## Eleven

what if kroot shapers are purchased in a necron royal court type of unit and only squads with shapers assigned to them count as troops?

I have a hard time seeing a kroot as a real legit HQ unit because then we will be seeing tau units commanded by a kroot general...

I could see something like for each HQ you have, you can unlock a kroot shaper 'royal court' that allows you to make kroots into troops.

I have a feeling that there will be some kind of playing around with the HQ slots going on.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Eleven said:


> what if kroot shapers are purchased in a necron royal court type of unit and only squads with shapers assigned to them count as troops?
> 
> I have a hard time seeing a kroot as a real legit HQ unit because then we will be seeing tau units commanded by a kroot general...
> 
> I could see something like for each HQ you have, you can unlock a kroot shaper 'royal court' that allows you to make kroots into troops.
> 
> I have a feeling that there will be some kind of playing around with the HQ slots going on.


It's called a Shaper Council, and was a thing in third edition.

Also, I DEMAND to get Kroot evolutions, as written in chapter approved: Kroot mercenaries. D-E-M-A-N-D

Never again will I have Kroot without fleet!


----------



## MaidenManiac

Eleven said:


> what if kroot shapers are purchased in a necron royal court type of unit and only squads with shapers assigned to them count as troops?
> 
> I have a hard time seeing a kroot as a real legit HQ unit because then we will be seeing tau units commanded by a kroot general...
> 
> I could see something like for each HQ you have, you can unlock a kroot shaper 'royal court' that allows you to make kroots into troops.
> 
> I have a feeling that there will be some kind of playing around with the HQ slots going on.


Good thinking, that could be a version yea. I too have a hard time seeing Kroot HQs leading the army, it somewhat feels wrong.

The beef I have with it is what would the Kroots be if not troops?
Elites? Who in the sacred name of fuck would buy that?
Fast Attack? Depending on the FO changes this might, but only might be viable.
Heavy Support?....right.....

Maybe they will work like the DC but it feels very weird to have non scoring kroots since they are a vital and well integrated part of the Tau army and are trusted with claiming stuff.
All this combined together ends up with the suspicion that kroots remain troops regardless of other things in the army.

Master Shapers smells more like Crypteks, but with shamanistic stuff that helps/boosts the Kroots in various ways.
Maybe the Ethereals will work that way too, would explain all this talking about HQ here and HQ there...


----------



## SavageConvoy

The only other way I could even imagine it working would be if the FOC was switched out with the percentage based army lists. Making Shapers and Ethereals dirt cheap and requiring a "representative" HQ to allow the appropriate troop choice.


That being said, it still doesn't make any sense to me. I can't wait for the new codex, just so I can either put this one rumor out of my mind or atleast have it written down exactly what it means.


----------



## Eleven

I could see them being elites. The term elite is super vague in 40k.

For instance, flayed ones are elites. What's elite about necrons that went crazy and are exiled? I find that in some cases, elites just means, less common than troops.

It should be called special, instead of elite.


----------



## GrizBe

SavageConvoy said:


> The only other way I could even imagine it working would be if the FOC was switched out with the percentage based army lists. Making Shapers and Ethereals dirt cheap and requiring a "representative" HQ to allow the appropriate troop choice.
> 
> That being said, it still doesn't make any sense to me. I can't wait for the new codex, just so I can either put this one rumor out of my mind or atleast have it written down exactly what it means.


This is exactly what we were talking about in store today with the guy covering for our regular manager who was on holiday. He said he had it on resonable authority, that 6th Ed may see a introduction of the Fantasy stayle percentage based FOC. Hence that way, HQ making unit choices troops makes much more sense... at least from a business point of view of being able to sell more of some unit types....

... as does percentage based FOC given you'll be able to field more heavy choices etc. hence they can sell you more of them.


----------



## VK-Duelist

BoLS posted something about CC Suits.

DO NOT WANT, unless:

Farsight, then YESH

or

This SoB:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/XV9-HAZARD-CLOSE-SUPPORT-ARMOUR.html


----------



## MaidenManiac

Eleven said:


> It should be called special, instead of elite.


Commander to the army:
Send in the special needs unit!:laugh::clapping:


----------



## Loli

VK-Duelist said:


> BoLS posted something about CC Suits.
> 
> DO NOT WANT, unless:
> 
> Farsight, then YESH
> 
> or
> 
> This SoB:
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/XV9-HAZARD-CLOSE-SUPPORT-ARMOUR.html


Agreed, i adore Farsight, love the fluff for him and the model and would love to have a Farsight enclave but there is absolutly no point in doing one since then stats cant support a CC styled army which Farsight would have which is a total shame


----------



## VK-Duelist

Screw CC Tau, I'd use him for the 7 Samurai tactic.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

VK-Duelist said:


> Screw CC Tau, I'd use him for the 7 Samurai tactic.


I've seen many version of the 7 Samurai, both anime and normal movies, one was even in black and white. However....what they all have in common is that pretty much all the Samurai die, which one would expect out of Tau + CC.

It could be quite cool though with a CC battle suit.


Sorry, I haven't updated in a while, been playing SWTOR.


----------



## Loli

MadCowCrazy said:


> I've seen many version of the 7 Samurai, both anime and normal movies, one was even in black and white. However....what they all have in common is that pretty much all the Samurai die, which one would expect out of Tau + CC.
> 
> It could be quite cool though with a CC battle suit.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven't updated in a while, been playing SWTOR.


Hey dont worry we all have been playing it 

But a cc suit that could at least hold its own in CC would be fun and that in itself make Farsight more fun and usefull


----------



## Ascendant

Please no CC suits. Please. Keep the Tau Tauish.


----------



## Eleven

I'm just hoping that 6th edition and the tau dex will allow me to field 7 suits as individual units without having to worry about getting stomped out in KP missions.




Ascendant said:


> Please no CC suits. Please. Keep the Tau Tauish.


Agreed 100%

I would like to see 40k with more mid ranged shooting and less melee in general.


----------



## Troublehalf

I know this is the wrong place, but I just checked the Fimir stat page.....

It says they have Scaly Skink +5, but also wear Heavy Armor.... Surely that would give them Armor Save +3, not +4 as GamesWorkshop say on the page..... Or Have I misunderstoof something....


----------



## SavageConvoy

There is an entire section dedicated to fantasy. I'm sure they could answer your question.


----------



## Troublehalf

The thing is, they are not released yet. I didn't want to start a whole new topic just for a simple question that can be answered.

Is it a typo or have I read something wrong. Doesn't need me making a new topic that will just end up with a simple "Yes" or "No" type answer..... Thought it would be better for the entire website... I couldn't find the topic that was in the rumour section on it, so instead, once again, of making a new topic, I ask here.... Since this is the Rumour Roundup, not 40k Only Roundup.


----------



## Winterous

Troublehalf said:


> The thing is, they are not released yet. I didn't want to start a whole new topic just for a simple question that can be answered.
> 
> Is it a typo or have I read something wrong. Doesn't need me making a new topic that will just end up with a simple "Yes" or "No" type answer..... Thought it would be better for the entire website... I couldn't find the topic that was in the rumour section on it, so instead, once again, of making a new topic, I ask here.... Since this is the Rumour Roundup, not 40k Only Roundup.


However, this particular topic is for Tau rumours, wouldn't there be one specifically for the army in question? (I don't even know which one that would be)
And don't worry so much about making a new thread, it's not THAT big a deal


----------



## Troublehalf

There was a thread for it here, but I couldn't find it.... So I thought I'd ask here.

But... Yeah.... So on....


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Troublehalf said:


> There was a thread for it here, but I couldn't find it....


Here you go troublehalf :-

http://http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=102316

And so, back on topic . . .

Anybody got any "concrete" rumours on the CC suits? 

_:waits expectantly, quietly mumbling "please no", over and over:_


----------



## CattleBruiser

hope not, tau should be a shooty army, not a mostly shooty and some assault army


----------



## DecrepitDragon

CattleBruiser said:


> hope not, tau should be a shooty army, not a mostly shooty and some assault army


Damn straight.:victory:

Why else would we democratically "re-unite" with the more physical races?


----------



## PROxASSASSINx

Are the Tau still getting updated soon. I've been hearing things on BoLS and other forums that Dark Angels will be the next codex to get updated. Is that true?


----------



## GrizBe

PROxASSASSINx said:


> Are the Tau still getting updated soon. I've been hearing things on BoLS and other forums that Dark Angels will be the next codex to get updated. Is that true?



Simple answer is, no-ones really sure. There are more rumours that suggest and point to Tau being next that come from known reliable sources... yet, as was shown with the current LotR release that no-one foresaw, Gw's really closed down on the rumour mill, so its hard to predict just whats next or not. 

That said, its a 40k year, so fingers crossed they'll get some love at some point soon.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

From what I've been reading we wont see an update for them this year, this is why I haven't updated the thread in a while. If they are not the next codex I doubt we will see them this year.

There was a warseer thread about a release in Feb, no codex but some units. Last year there was a rumour about plastic or finecast vespids and sniper controller/drones.
I guess it's not impossible we could get Tyranids, Necrons and Tau mini releases in Feb but I doubt it.


----------



## yostu

btw.. talk onestly, who-tha-fukk play lotr???
all the world is w8 for tau and they put out that shit??? are they kiddin us?


----------



## MadCowCrazy

That's the problem isn't it, someone actually plays LotR and that's why they release that crap. I'm sure we will be seeing allot more LotR things once the Hobbit movie hits. When is that coming out btw? This year? Next year?


----------



## Wax

MadCowCrazy said:


> That's the problem isn't it, someone actually plays LotR and that's why they release that crap. I'm sure we will be seeing allot more LotR things once the Hobbit movie hits. When is that coming out btw? This year? Next year?


X-mas 2012.


----------



## bobahoff

I know 3 people who play LotR and their all under 13, I don't know any dark angels or bllack templars players. If GW give out another websters SM book instead of the ones every one wants (tau,nids,sisters,etc) I'm gonna be fredders. 

People want the tau dex, I haven't heard anyone wanting lord of the fucking rings or another fucking space marine Chapter
Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggghhhh

Rant over


----------



## MadCowCrazy

I think GW are shooting themselves in the foot when it comes to SM, they flood the market with new SM stuff which in turn lowers the value and price of the models.
With AoBR we see a price drop on the models from that kit; boys, nobs, warboss and coptas can be bought for next to nothing and the same goes for the marine and dreadnought. I've bought 15 coptas for less than 50$ and those are the highest valued models from that kit unless you take the multi melta arm from the dred into account.

Now with the next starter set we will see green sm vs sm with skulls. I bet the value of those with plummet quite drastically. Good news for the hobby you might think but what it leads to is more ppl playing SM as they are in the starter and so much cheaper than anything else, which in turn leads to GW making more SM as their sales figures show they sell.

What they should do is have a custom starter set, basically you buy 2 battle boxes and get a small box containing all the extra things and small rulebook that comes with the starter set. That way anyone could pick up whatever army they want, get the rules and their friend could pick up the other box or you could pick up something for your second army. Heck even a deal that if you picked up 1 HQ, Troop, and then either 1 Elite, FA or HS you could get the box with the starter rules for free or very cheap.

GW doesn't promote diversity, they promote SM spam, not only by the excess of models but by the codex updates and even the rules themselves. I'd love to see 2 straight years where they did not release a single SM model, nor Forge World doing so. This will never happen but it would be good for the hobby as a whole, but then again GW doesn't care about the hobby, they only care about making the shareholders happy...


----------



## SoulGazer

MadCowCrazy said:


> I'd love to see 2 straight years where they did not release a single SM model, nor Forge World doing so.


To be fair, those Contemptor-pattern Dreadnaughts are sexy. I'd be ok with them releasing stuff like that, even though I don't play SPESS MEHREENS.

And while I do agree we need to see less 13 yr old kids playing SPESS MEHREENS, sadly that's about the only way GW keeps up sales with their terrible business model. Knowing them, if they did stop making new SPESS MEHREENS stuff, they'd raise the prices of everything else to compensate. And we'd still buy it all. :suicide:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

MadCowCrazy said:


> That's the problem isn't it, someone actually plays LotR


No they don't.

I have never in my life, throughout all my travels and all the hobby shops I've visited, or the gamers I've met - seen one single human being remotely _looking_ at the game.

LoTR must be released because of contract coercion. They must lose more money from breach of contract with New Line Cinema than they do from casting kilotonnes of plastic noone will touch with a ten foot pole other than for modeling/ collecting purposes.


----------



## yostu

half the world (all americans) play SM.. that's the reason GW invest in space morons..
and i'm rly sad about it


----------



## Inq_Eljer

Speaking as a 40k Player (in North America), I deny playing Space Marines. I have a Tau force (still be built and painted), an Inquisition force (formerly for WH & DH), a large Sisters of Battle force, and a small Grey Knights force (from my Daemon Hunter days).

I have considered a Ravenguard force, but that'd be throwing in the towel and officially playing Marines...I still don't quite consider GK as full marines (no speeders, no drop-pods, no Preds, no Assualt Marines, no Claws - I really wanted Claws, etc.).


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe

I can say I do know some thing is up with Tau in February. Bought a broadside that ended up having no broadside parts in the box. The local GW sales rep told my LGS that the complete replacement model will be getting to them around the 12th. Don't know if its going to be some thing new or fine cast, wasn't told that much. but something is definitely up with them. All this happened before the LoTR announcement >No 2012 update and currently only 2 fine cast models. Makes you think a lot.


----------



## SavageConvoy

I would actually just chock that up to bad Quality Control over at GW. I still can't believe some of the things that get past them. 

But I was told last year that they were waiting to get the new finecast broadsides. Yet here they are, still metal. Actually makes you wonder why the only finecast Tau saw were Ethereals and Sniper Drones. I don't know many people that actually wanted them.


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe

Yeah etherals are garbage and I never seem to have room for snipers.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

DreadLordRedAxe said:


> Yeah etherals are garbage and I never seem to have room for snipers.


I remember a podcast having a contest about the worst unit in 40k a few years back. The Etherials won hands down  So they are the best at sucking :crazy:


----------



## Winterous

MadCowCrazy said:


> I remember a podcast having a contest about the worst unit in 40k a few years back. The Etherials won hands down  So they are the best at sucking :crazy:


I would actually disagree with this, Ethereals (back then) were bad, certainly, but not the WORST.
I'd need a time frame to make comparisons, but they certainly have their use, even if it is a small one.
Failing Morale can lose you the game, that re-roll can have a big impact in the right situation.


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe

But if you are having to take moral then you have done something terrible wrong even when they die etherals are pointless and a waste of an HQ slot. The only thign I might ever use the current ones for is the boos to some fire warriors.


----------



## Winterous

DreadLordRedAxe said:


> But if you are having to take moral then you have done something terrible wrong even when they die etherals are pointless and a waste of an HQ slot. The only thign I might ever use the current ones for is the boos to some fire warriors.


No, I'd use them for Morale.
If you have to take Morale checks, you haven't necessarily done something wrong. I mean, the enemy army usually has guns, after all.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Winterous said:


> . . . I mean, the enemy army usually has guns, after all.


Damn.

I knew I was doing something wrong.

On the topic of ethereals though - back in the day, they really could be useful. Maybe for only a very limited selection of scenarios, true, but still handy now and then.

Trouble is, when it goes wrong with them, it really goes wrong. I had one game where one foolish mistake on my part, lost me the ethereal, followed by SIX failed morale tests on turn 2. Needless to say that my hand quickly stretched across the table to shake my opponents hand in defeat, as half of my army legged it off home before lifting a finger in the game.:headbutt:


----------



## nevynxxx

DecrepitDragon said:


> Trouble is, when it goes wrong with them, it really goes wrong. I had one game where one foolish mistake on my part, lost me the ethereal, followed by SIX failed morale tests on turn 2. Needless to say that my hand quickly stretched across the table to shake my opponents hand in defeat, as half of my army legged it off home before lifting a finger in the game.:headbutt:


That's nothing, you want to play orcs and goblins. Having a giant get shot with so many cannon shots in the first round it falls and squashes your black orcs, then *every other unit* fails either the panic, or animosity test is not fun. 

I had no units left on the table in the turn 1 movement phase....


----------



## bobahoff

nevynxxx said:


> That's nothing, you want to play orcs and goblins. Having a giant get shot with so many cannon shots in the first round it falls and squashes your black orcs, then *every other unit* fails either the panic, or animosity test is not fun.
> 
> I had no units left on the table in the turn 1 movement phase....


A mate at my LGS had a similar experience with his necrons when they took so much damage from one of the lads mech IG army in turn 1 that they phased out

D'oh:laugh:


----------



## SavageConvoy

I just read on a blog that the current order of releases puts Tau all the way back until July of next year... At best. Here's hoping that the 6th ed erratas gives us something good.


----------



## CattleBruiser

what blog? and does that mean July 2013?
Say it ain't so!!


----------



## SavageConvoy

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2012/02/near-future-of-40k-is-here.html

And It doesn't say it in black and white, but it gives you an idea.

We have DA next (March/April), 6th(July), Chaos (October/November), then probably BT or SM (March/April), Eldar (July).... and so on and so forth. 

I know a lot of people are going to be or already have shelved their Tau up. I'm going to keep playing them though. And I'm not getting a second army just to be competetive. It's my way of protesting.


----------



## bobahoff

That has totally contradicted every thing every other rumour has said about the progress of the new 'dex. 
I don't know if the rumour about proof reading was from ghost or what but it seemed to be everywhere
Also last time I checked everyone was saying it was BT next and not DA because GW were saying about DA were crap and not selling 

Any way I did some totalling up and if Tau aint released this month or next month then forget about it for the rest of the year as far as I can tell:hang1:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

If that's true I'm stoked. That means Tau is finally put in a spot of the "edition cycle" where they belong (sales wise) - IE early in the cycle, where the codex will be valid for the longest amount of time.

I really, really prefer waiting another 9 months to get a 6th edition codex for 6th edition, and current --> current edition codices ever since, than being dead last all the fucking time and always living off 4.5 edition, 5.5 edition etc. bloody pieces of shit codices.


----------



## bobahoff

So that would make tau the 6th ed dark eldar. More than happy with that


----------



## DecrepitDragon

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I really, really prefer waiting another 9 months to get a 6th edition codex for 6th edition, and current --> current edition codices ever since, than being dead last all the fucking time and always living off 4.5 edition, 5.5 edition etc. bloody pieces of shit codices.


I wish I had your restraint MH. Damn fine point though.:good:

Where does that blog leave us though? In the dark again I suppose. Damn GW for cracking down on their info release - I can understand why they're doing it, but I dont have to like it.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

DecrepitDragon said:


> I wish I had your restraint MH. Damn fine point though.:good:
> 
> Where does that blog leave us though? In the dark again I suppose. Damn GW for cracking down on their info release - I can understand why they're doing it, but I dont have to like it.


Well some of my restraint comes from enjoying the shit out my Dark Eldar at the moment :laugh:

Also, if Tau really were next, it would be a 50% chance that Robin Cruddace is the writer, which would leave us with a whole slew of other problems:


----------



## Flindo

I wish they would just give us a white dwarf if thats the case so we can at least have a slight boost until next edition.


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe

I was just thinking the same thing or the should at lest give us a current FAQ errata and make the useless half of our stuff useful again.


----------



## bobahoff

After the amount of negative press that codex SoB got I'm not to sure however a knock down in points cost for fire warriors and stealth suits would be pretty good


----------



## MadCowCrazy

bobahoff said:


> After the amount of negative press that codex SoB got I'm not to sure however a knock down in points cost for fire warriors and stealth suits would be pretty good


Dont worry, as mentioned earlier the Fire Warriors will get grenades, pistols and cost 1pt more. They did it with Battle Sisters so why wouldn't they do it with FW :crazy:


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe

they could shave some points from the devilfish too. I hate paying so much for them. Marines get 2 rhinos + for the price of one of ours.


----------



## CattleBruiser

They should just errata and say everything gets a 10% point reduction or so (rounding down).


----------



## DecrepitDragon

MadCowCrazy said:


> Dont worry, as mentioned earlier the Fire Warriors will get grenades, pistols and cost 1pt more. They did it with Battle Sisters so why wouldn't they do it with FW :crazy:


Is that known rumour or opinion?

If its just your opinion, then thats cool - I can respect it as such, but if its a known rumour I would doubt the source.

Its difficult to reason that making FW slightly more useful in combat should make them more expensive, if that wont help them with their primary function - shooting. Seems like a backwards step to me.


----------



## bobahoff

Tau are never getting a new codex, ever. We're getting squatted, so the nids are just gonna eat all of em and were gonna get retconned out of everything until in 20 years well turn up as xenos slaves to the imperial guard and the cadians will start using pulse rifles


----------



## SavageConvoy

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/t/Tauupdate.pdf

Just found this. It looks like Forgeworld is giving a little bit of punch. 

Now I got to get tetras to replace pathfinders
Hammerhead turrets and more hammerheads (I've been wantig to use the turrets to make a Titan anyways)
Sensor towers and drone turrets to fill troop slots.

I'm not sure about the Commanders or the Knarlocs though. But either way, this looks like it will be a bit of a boost.


----------



## CattleBruiser

sweet, some form of an update for the tau, I'm liking the tetras a lot, although i kinda wish they could take targeting arrays


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Nice to see this update - I just really hope its not just a filler that points towards a longer wait for a codex. Might look into some tetras myself.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

bobahoff said:


> Tau are never getting a new codex, ever. We're getting squatted, so the nids are just gonna eat all of em and were gonna get retconned out of everything until in 20 years well turn up as xenos slaves to the imperial guard and the cadians will start using pulse rifles


Ahaha.

Well, I recognize that feeling.

That one where GW is masturbating everyone who's playing any kind of SPESS MUHREEN and you're waiting for fucking years for some playable rules for your army. I've been there maybe 10 times with different armies.

The paranoia won't last. (Because that is categorically your diagnosis) Just don't be one of those jerk-douche dummy bags who buy a different army because your main is unplayable, thus giving the nottingham bases profiteers exactly what they want from your stupidity.

The only way to punish dickbag companies is not purchasing their crap.

In 2007, Tau Empire was the fourth most sold WH40K product range, so GW's complete and utter distance from any update is inexcusable, whether it is intended or not.

Relax. Tau has become one of the biggest sellers in our universe, nothing is getting squatted.


----------



## Wax

DreadLordRedAxe said:


> they could shave some points from the devilfish too. I hate paying so much for them. Marines get 2 rhinos + for the price of one of ours.


While, over all, point costs have been reduced in 5th ed. books, I think this is a bad comparison. I sure wish my rhinos were av12 front, skimmers, and could take a 5pt upgrade for a 4+ cover save.


----------



## Fukushim

Great Knarloc is now a monstrous creature? Wow. So that is what they meant, when they said Tau are going to get a carnifex. I wish the kits from this update were in new codex and get a GW plastic kits. I can see Great Knarloc getting one, just like Tyranid Trygon did.


----------



## Mole120

Interesting


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Mole120 said:


> Interesting


Indeed.


----------



## Anubite

read the rough paragraph http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=1400140-gws


----------



## yostu

the rough paragraph?

ah the "seems they are building new battlesuits" ?


----------



## GrizBe

Anubite said:


> read the rough paragraph http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=1400140-gws


Thats nothing.. its just refering to the fact that most of the pictures they've gotten for them are heavy on the battlesuits.


----------



## Anubite

i think thats the indication for their near release!


----------



## bobahoff

Anubite said:


> i think thats the indication for their near release!


Nope don't think so after all its not as though we got a full blog post to ourself just a couple of pics at the bottom of one for xenos races. 
by your reasoning eldar could be next after all they are at the top of the page


----------



## DecrepitDragon

bobahoff said:


> Nope don't think so after all its not as though we got a full blog post to ourself just a couple of pics at the bottom of one for xenos races.
> by your reasoning eldar could be next after all they are at the top of the page


Yeah, I'm with you on this one. The blog seems to hint at upcoming xenos models, but since the article is about several different races, its hard to say that Tau are next.

Though I fervently hope they are. If anything, the dramatic drying up of Tau rumours over the last few weeks is a better indication for me. A last final clamp down on pre-release leaks maybe?


----------



## WarHammerman

Hey there.

I don't have any new rumors to add - but I do have a lot of hope. 

First off: as for an Uber-Suit... Being that I love Tau so much (and love annoying my friend Steve who loves his Grey Knights very much) I had made this:

Commander Shadowsun:









As for the rest:

I'd believe that instead of "unlocking" I say they could easily "use as troop choice" with certain HQ choices (as we have seen many times)
Or "Allows one of this unit to be a Troop Choice" 
Or even "Get an Updated Version" (as DA Upgraded Termies)

I'd love to see Etherials get a boost: instead of taking one unit of bodyguards - since they are Etherials, all Fire Warriors get a boost- perhaps a bit of wargear can be taken for free (Targeting Array or Markerlights?) - or perhaps even better weapons (a 'high frequency' pulse rifle that is is 30' and assault 2, not just Rapid Fire - so they can be mobile)

What I /want/ to see in 6th ed is a better weapon classification system. I have no suggestion - just know I am dissatisfied with Rapid Fire as it stands.


----------



## Anubite

love the conversion man!!!!!


----------



## Troublehalf

Hey... Did I write a post in here a few days ago? I had been very ill and was very out of it due to medication, think I wrote something about the price of the Tau book being £15 and how the Vampire Counts book did the same before it was removed from the order system....

Did I do something wrong if I did? :S I can't remember.....


----------



## Thomas Mondrup

Did the Tau... die?


----------



## bobahoff

No just seems that way pretty sure at this stage in the game we aint gettin a new dex till well into 6th ed so next year is my GUESS. (I put guess in capitals cos I don't want everyone bitchin at me if it comes out next week and they spent their money on stickers and my little pony)


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Finally some new rumours, after being dead for a while we finally get a small rumour


Harry said:


> we get both Tau and Eldar next year and they both come with Flyers.





Straightsilver said:


> I would say Tau early 2013, and Eldar late 2013, but every time I hear about Tau I add about a year on now


----------



## bobahoff

Just as a guess I would say eldar first as I see more space elf armies than tau also rumour mill says tau aren't as far along.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

MadCowCrazy said:


> Finally some new rumours, after being dead for a while we finally get a small rumour


Thanks for the update there MCC. I was beginning to think Tau had been shelved by GW . . .

As it appears they have been.

Damn it.:angry:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

At last! Some conformation my two favourite Xenos races are along the way. With flyers to boot!

Although annoyed that the Chaos whiners get their army first.


----------



## Dawnstar

Stephen_Newman said:


> At last! Some conformation my two favourite Xenos races are along the way. With flyers to boot!
> 
> Although annoyed that the Chaos whiners get their army first.


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:

*ahem*

Glad to see some rumors about Tau and Eldar creeping out of the woodwork. I gotta say I'm anticipating the Tau release almost as much as the Chaos one because I'm interested in what GW will do to update it


----------



## SavageConvoy

It's really sad when "Maybe a year from now" is what I consider good news.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Some very interesting rumours here, it'll be nice to see Tau updated with shiny new rules and units


----------



## furyion

This may be old news, but I found this last night and thought I should post it. This came from a friend in my gaming group, he posted it on the groups Facebook page. I'm kinda skeptical because he did not give a source, so any thing to help prove or disprove this leak would be appreciated. 

"Angry GW employee leaked the release scheduled for this year. 

April - Empire (obviously)
May - Necron 2nd wave
June - Tau (although this could be Dark Angels or even chaos) my money is on tau,
July - 6th ed
August - Dark Angels (or tau or chaos) again my money is on DA
September - Box set for 6th ed, DA & Black legion. Apparantly the Black legion side has chaos cultists that are fantastic models, think sea guard and sword masters but with 2 years more experiance on top
October - Chaos (or dark angels or tau)
November - The Hobbit"

Copied from his Facebook post. Again, this may be old news, but wanted to post it just in case.


----------



## nomadicXnightmare

furyion said:


> April - Empire (obviously)
> May - Necron 2nd wave
> *June - Tau* (although this could be Dark Angels or even chaos) my money is on tau,
> July - 6th ed
> August - Dark Angels (or tau or chaos) again my money is on DA
> September - Box set for 6th ed, DA & Black legion. Apparantly the Black legion side has chaos cultists that are fantastic models, think sea guard and sword masters but with 2 years more experiance on top
> October - Chaos (or dark angels or tau)
> November - The Hobbit"


As much as I would love to believe Tau might be dropping this summer, I am seriously skeptical of this. 1) It contradicts most of the current release schedule rumors running around and 2) my source has been hinting at DA for awhile now. That combined with the DA figs coming packed with the new paint kits (w/ the molded DA shoulder icons) really makes me suspect DA will have some sort of any update before the new edition hits. Then again, Empire kinda snuck up on us with little warning... So who knows?

NXN


----------



## MadCowCrazy

furyion said:


> This may be old news, but I found this last night and thought I should post it. This came from a friend in my gaming group, he posted it on the groups Facebook page. I'm kinda skeptical because he did not give a source, so any thing to help prove or disprove this leak would be appreciated.
> 
> "Angry GW employee leaked the release scheduled for this year.
> 
> April - Empire (obviously)
> May - Necron 2nd wave
> June - Tau (although this could be Dark Angels or even chaos) my money is on tau,
> July - 6th ed
> August - Dark Angels (or tau or chaos) again my money is on DA
> September - Box set for 6th ed, DA & Black legion. Apparantly the Black legion side has chaos cultists that are fantastic models, think sea guard and sword masters but with 2 years more experiance on top
> October - Chaos (or dark angels or tau)
> November - The Hobbit"
> 
> Copied from his Facebook post. Again, this may be old news, but wanted to post it just in case.




I wish this was true but there is simply too much 40k in that list. When did Fantasy get their first army book? GW getting out 3 codicies a year is a miracle and we are 4 month in now without a dex which means we will see a max of 2 this year. My bet would be the 2 armies in the starter set, chaos and da/bt or whatever speeze mehreenezes they throw in there. There is no way they'd have those armies in the starter without having updated rules for them.

For 5th wasn't the Orks the last codex of 4th and SM the first of 5th? Are we looking at the same scenario with say Chaos in May/June, 6E and then DA at the launch of the starter set this autumn.


----------



## oiad

Agreed - calling this one out too. Pure 40k till the Hobbit? GW tend to spread the calendar out more fairly than this, there will likely be other releases for WHFB.


----------



## GrizBe

Yeah, the only thing thats probably remotely correct If its true, are the 6th Ed and Starter box releases, as thats how they always do them. New ed in July, Boxed set in september.

The reliable guys, Harry and Stickmonkey, are pegging Tau for 2013 now, and they've said they're not sure about Necron 2nd wave, though May seems the best spot for them... They've also said that June may be chaos... but given how unprediatable the rumour mill for release dates has been lately.. for all we know they're gonna drop the hobbit stuff on us next week...


----------



## jlay123

honestly i don't agree with a lot of this.
it'd be taking the tau in a whole different direction.
i don't know what demiurg but honestly f*** whatever they are they sound stupid haha sorry.
i agree that fire warriors will get boosted and so will suits.
what those boosts might entail i have no idea but imsure theyll change their make and gameplay some how.
i dont agree with the whole take an army of crisis or suits thing.
and if anything i feel like it will be an army of stealth suits as troops or something, not crisis.
i also don't think they are going to change the dynamics of the kroot or vespid that much like make them hqs and elite choices becaue they are part of the tau empire not the leaders or main role players because the ethereals and the tau themselves are the rulers so why would anything else in the army be taking hq slots or elite slots up?
idk overall i just think the army is gonna get some buffs and some point cost cuts, maybe some new fast attack suits somthing like xv9s, some other new kroot or vespid stuff and i feel like marker light rules are going to be over hauled and redone because thats really the special dynamic of the army.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

An interesting release schedule rumour popped up today, including some 6E starter box content rumours.



DrLove42 said:


> OK so I went to a comp last weekend (yesterday in fact ).
> At this I had a chat with a guy who until recently used to be a GW manager. He talked with me a bit about upcoming stuff.
> 
> Now I know this seems like the least credible source in history (better than my brothers friends sister works at a printing company though) but other people from the club he'd come from say hes usually been right about his rumours;
> 
> May
> Next wave Necrons. Also a suprise wave of fliers (the DE Voidraven, Necron Fliers, an Ork Fightabomba and a aircraft for regular marines. Maybe stuff for other races wasn't sure)at the end of the month, with rules in WD
> 
> DA
> Next Book.- Preorder at end of may for beginning on June release
> 
> 6th Ed
> End of June.
> 
> 6th Ed starter box
> Will not be released in the traditional pre-UK games day slot, and will likely be earlier (when he didn't say)
> 
> Chaos vs DA. DA includes 5 Ravenwing, 5 Deathwing, some Tac Marines and a Deathwing Commander.
> 
> Chaos includes some chosen, a sorceror and a boatload of cultists (He did say he didn't see a Dread - which is against every other rumour thus far I think - But he did admit only seeing some of the sprues- Sorceror also opens up possibilites of those plastic Plaguebearers we've heard about before)
> 
> Chaos
> Will be before the box set, supposedly preorders up at the end of July.
> 
> Tau
> November.
> 
> He claimed GW are trying to release 3 codexes and the main rule book this year, in addition to another fantasy book and the hobbit stuff, so releases may seem more closely packed than we're used to
> 
> As I said, credibiltiy seems laughable, but I believed him. Maybe that makes me an idiot. We'll just to wait and see.....


----------



## GrizBe

Given the rumors from known reliable sources, I'd like to believe this guy... But, as a complete unknown source, and that pretty much every GW manager is as clueless as the rest of us as to whats comming, i'm going to take this with a large dose of salt.


----------



## Karyudo-DS

MadCowCrazy said:


> An interesting release schedule rumour popped up today, including some 6E starter box content rumours.


Want DA codex right meow. Interesting if any of this is true though. 5 Ravenwing is certainly a departure from the last codex (it was either 3 or 6) and a generic Deathwing commander sounds nice...granted I'm still waiting on Belial model. Though the set up sort of makes sense and sounds like most of the rumors. Which could be good or bad I guess, but cultists keeps it from being armor on armor and showcasing Ravenwing and Deathwing would be logical. Doesn't make any of it true but by the time I get to play my Chaos friend we'd both be learning new codexs and rules according to this.


So I hope it's accurate because that would be funny. I just hope that the next DA codex isn't designed like that last (an experiment in toning down marines, bleh).


----------



## CattleBruiser

it's been exactly one year since this thread's been updated! Yay!


----------



## Adramalech

Stephen_Newman said:


> At last! Some conformation my two favourite Xenos races are along the way. With flyers to boot!
> 
> Although annoyed that the Chaos whiners get their army first.


I'm really, truly sorry that GW likes power-armored bad guys more than xenos good guys. really.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

CattleBruiser said:


> it's been exactly one year since this thread's been updated! Yay!



Lol, didn't notice I've been forgetting the year 
On another note this thread was created on the 9th of April last year :crazy:


Tau this year would be great but the latest release schedules all have too much 40k too close to each other. I'd love it to be true but it just seems unlikely.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Tau rumours are hard to come by at the moment so when scraping the barrel I saw this, not really a reliable rumour but it brings out an interesting point. Could we have some people going to their local GWs and simply ask if it'd be a good idea to order Farsight or if the employees would recommend waiting a few months?
Source


Puscifer said:


> Just went into my local store to order a Tau Commander and Commander Farsight.
> 
> Got "advised" to wait a couple of months instead of buying them today.
> 
> Now that to me suggests one of two things...
> 
> A) New sculpts for the new Codex.
> 
> B) They are going Finecast with them.
> 
> I can't see a reason why someone would advise anyone not to buy something, unless they knew a product was getting updated.


----------



## bitsandkits

Well as stores no longer gey advanced notification of releases its pretty certain the store person knows no more than we and lost himself a sale to boot


----------



## CattleBruiser

Ok, thread says that it's updated tommorrow. What got updated? I see no change.


----------



## SavageConvoy

Anyone else notice how there are rumors for everyone except Tau getting a flyer soon? Bad news?


----------



## nevynxxx

SavageConvoy said:


> Anyone else notice how there are rumors for everyone except Tau getting a flyer soon? Bad news?


[url="http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Tau/TAU-AIRCRAFT?filter_reset=1] Tau Already HAve flyers - duh![/url]

Oh, you mean fliers we can actually afford? Ah! Yes. Indeed....


----------



## SavageConvoy

I mean from GW. The only one from FW that would probably fit is the Barracuda, which I doubt GW would take away from FW.

But every rumor either mentions the Remora, makes up a random fish name and no details, or don't even mention Tau. 

And yeah, FW Tau ships are way too expensive for what they do.


----------



## Akatsuki13

SavageConvoy said:


> I mean from GW. The only one from FW that would probably fit is the Barracuda, which I doubt GW would take away from FW.
> 
> But every rumor either mentions the Remora, makes up a random fish name and no details, or don't even mention Tau.
> 
> And yeah, FW Tau ships are way too expensive for what they do.


Actually the Remora Drone Stealth Fighter is a FW model. But yeah the Tau have plenty of fighters, they just happen to be FW models. They have four flyers plus the single most expensive 40k model, the Manta. Of course given the GW fliers we've seen of late, if they got a GW-made flier it would be a smaller craft rather than the fighter-bombers that FW has produced. To me that would likely be either a drone-based flier or something akin to the Tetras and Piranhas.



MadCowCrazy said:


> Tau rumours are hard to come by at the moment so when scraping the barrel I saw this, not really a reliable rumour but it brings out an interesting point. Could we have some people going to their local GWs and simply ask if it'd be a good idea to order Farsight or if the employees would recommend waiting a few months?
> Source


Interesting but the problem is all we can say for certain is that Farsight is getting a Finecast model down the road but that doesn't necessarily mean a Tau update (as much as I hate to admit it). GW is phasing out the metal models for Finecast so it's only a matter of time before they get to him. Though telling him to hold off ordering a normal Tau Commander model is interesting. To me that is about the one of the best indications that the Tau are in the top three upcoming 40k army updates.

And if it is true, I suspect it also means that the Commanders are getting new Battlesuits. My money is on mass produced version of the XV22s (Shadowsun's battlesuit) as the current Codex indicates that if Shadowsun's performance and by extension, the Third Sphere Expansion proceeds well the XV2 series could become the mainstay battlesuit of Tau Commanders. Personally I would love to see the Commanders getting a more unique suit rather than the XV8 variants that currently have.

Though as good as the new models will probably be I'm actually more interested in the new fluff that will be in the new Tau Codex. In other recent books we've seen the Tau become bloodied against new wars with the Imperium and the Tyranids, their first and truly terrible encounter with the Dark Eldar. It will be interesting to see how the Tau have dealt with these battles and their increasing exposure to the dark and brutal galaxy they inhabit. Of course I don't want them to become too fatalistic and grim. Part of their charm is their idealism and I _really_ don't want to see them lose it entirely.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some more flier rumours popped up today, Tau flier included  Also changed the layout of the Predictions section, hope you like this one better, if so give rep if you feel like it


Stickmonkey said:


> Wave 1 in june is as bow has revealed. But i am expecting the de bomber before end of summer along with a tau and chaos sm flyer. The csm flyer is likely w the codex so the other two may have "something" with them.
> 
> The tau flyer as ive heard from 3 sources is named after a snake, not a fish. Has a networked marker light like item/weapon that can stack. 4 missiles. Options for rail guns or some gattling cannons. No transport.
> 
> Orks still have another flyer that is ready for release. And its in the codex.
> 
> Eldar get nothing until their codex. As others have stated.
> 
> Tyranids harpy has been done fore some time, but its looking like itll be held onto for a while longer. Rumor is another nid wave release with the spore later...
> 
> Harpy was designed as a dual kit, but i havent seen the final version. It was supposed to make a ground based unit as well.
> 
> It doesnt make sense because of that to be a "flyers" kit release. Plus they have additional finecast characters done and the new redesign of one unit i still cant reveal.
> 
> Deffkoptas are 3 to a box with all options. They are bigger than the box set versions. But not by much.


----------



## GrizBe

Harpy is a duel kit that makes a ground based unit too? 

Are nids missing another uni from their codex thats slipped my mind for the moment, or is that something new?


----------



## khrone forever

only the parisite, doom and old one eye


----------



## SavageConvoy

So I guess this means we are after Eldar, so late 2013 release. Hope our only flier will be extremely bad ass to compensate.


----------



## Akatsuki13

That Tau flier will be interesting to see. Personally I love the look of a lot of the Tau models from both GW and FW so I'm hoping this flier will look good. Can't help but wonder what other Tau vehicles and suits we might be getting in the future. And characters for that matter. At only 3 heroes we're rather lacking in that regard.

Oh and Old One Eye has a model. He's had one for a long time.


----------



## SavageConvoy

And apparently CHS is starting to make Tau bits. They posted up about making replacement heads for the suits.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Warhammer World Mission Pack is out, what it does contain is an interesting Alliance Matrix. Some really interesting alliance options in that list;
Tau with Dark Eldar for instance (After what the DE did to the Tau I doubt they'd every want to ally with the DE again, DE would love to ally with the Tau though so I guess this is why they can.
CSM are pretty much what you'd expect while SoB dont like any SM chapter at all (which makes sense because of all the shit they've had to take from the Spheeze Mehreenez).
Mission Pack


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Hmm weird, Tau are Brothers in Arms with Space Marines and Eldar? Does this point to the weird rumours of a letter being found that was sent from the Emperor to Guilliman?


----------



## darktide

When you think about it, Tau, Eldar, and Marine commanders are some of the most tactically brilliant ones in the game. I think they would be able to recognize and set aside differences to be able to work together against a mutual stronger enemy.

Granted that afterwards they would go back to killing each


----------



## Glokkss

So what does everyone gather from this "less boxy" looking crisis suit. Do you guys think it will be around the same size as the regular ones now? Maybe just more aerodynamic looking? Or smaller? I'm really just tempted to order a ton of XV9's and XV9-04's from FW's website. I'll probably most certainly wait though just to see what the new models may look like.

Who knows, maybe better then the FW ones? I find it hard to believe.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Recently been speaking to an old colleague of mine and he/she seems to have a definitive impression that Tau, along with Demuirg, will also be getting a new Psyker type race.

The only reason I mention this at such a late date compared to other rumours, is that he/she seems adamant that it will NOT be the kroot Shapers getting the psychic abilities, but an entirley new race.

As with all things Tau related though, certainly in the near future, grab your salt by the fistfull.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

DecrepitDragon said:


> Recently been speaking to an old colleague of mine and he/she seems to have a definitive impression that Tau, along with Demuirg, will also be getting a new Psyker type race.
> 
> The only reason I mention this at such a late date compared to other rumours, is that he/she seems adamant that it will NOT be the kroot Shapers getting the psychic abilities, but an entirley new race.
> 
> As with all things Tau related though, certainly in the near future, grab your salt by the fistfull.


The Tau have long had an alliance with a completely psychic race called the Nicassar. However I thought they could not fight in ground combat. Unless the Tau have them a hand.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Stephen_Newman said:


> The Tau have long had an alliance with a completely psychic race called the Nicassar. However I thought they could not fight in ground combat. Unless the Tau have them a hand.


I knew of the Nicassar, primarily from BFG, but yeah, never even considered them from a tabletop standpoint, as their background tends to hint at a complete uselessness outside family groups etc.

It could still be them, but my money is on something else entirely, though I've no real idea what form that might take.


----------



## SavageConvoy

I'm glad to hear Tau rumors, but sad I won't get Psychic Kroot.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

SavageConvoy said:


> I'm glad to hear Tau rumors, but sad I won't get Psychic Kroot.


I must confess, the Shaper angle really had some sense to it - Shaper eats librarian, then starts cracking out lightning bolts for fun.

The person I was speaking to seemed a little stunned by the thought though - wether in surprise or offense I'm not sure, but still they still rubbished the idea really quickly.

Take that how you will, but I surmise that they really dont think thats happening. Add to that the fact they then dropped hints about e "_new_" race psyker . .

As I said, fistfulls of your favourite condiment.


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe

I just hope Tau get some bonus to deny the witch rolls. Since even this edition states they do not even come up as a blip in the warp. The thought of psyker in the Tau armies makes me uncomfortable. Tau do not need another race they need to be put where they belong as the shootist of the shooties and keep to their fluff so far. As it sits now we got a huge boost with the new edition now we just need a BS increase to fit how we fight and all railguns and jet pack troops shoud have skyfire. I choose the Tau for the crisis suits and the marked lack of psykers.


----------



## yostu

Still no news? i think with the release of new finecasts we can assume the release date will be faaar away..


----------



## MadCowCrazy

yostu said:


> Still no news? i think with the release of new finecasts we can assume the release date will be faaar away..


Maybe next year...


----------



## DecrepitDragon

DreadLordRedAxe said:


> I just hope Tau get some bonus to deny the witch rolls. Since even this edition states they do not even come up as a blip in the warp. The thought of psyker in the Tau armies makes me uncomfortable. Tau do not need another race they need to be put where they belong as the shootist of the shooties and keep to their fluff so far. As it sits now we got a huge boost with the new edition now we just need a BS increase to fit how we fight and all railguns and jet pack troops shoud have skyfire. I choose the Tau for the crisis suits and the marked lack of psykers.


I feel your pain, I really do.

The Background and suits were the primary draw for me too - however, they must move with the times. The BS4 argument raged a while back in this thread, so I wont start it again, suffice to say that rules dependant, it may feature, or it may not.

That isn't how I forsee Tau being brought into the new edition though. As you quite rightly pointed out, they have received a boost simply from the rules rewrite in the BRB, but remember that they are an ever expanding race. Constantly crawling forward and subdueing worlds with ever more exotic creatures to add to their ranks.

Its likely that Demuirg wont be psychic, vespid are not (as far as we know), Shapers '_might_' be, and there's still one more rumoured race to account for possibly.

Within the structure of the new rules, with a heavily re-vamped psychic section, there's little reason to discount the possibility of psykers entirely - though, as you say, some might feel it goes against the already written background for Tau.

I suppose we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Akatsuki13

yostu said:


> Still no news? i think with the release of new finecasts we can assume the release date will be faaar away..


I'm on the fence over the Finecast release. It could be as you have commented or this sizable Tau release could be the precursor to their update. GW could be releasing these Finecast models to the stores as preparation for the update. Remember they only have so many spots in a release. Look at the models they've released. It's been all but confirmed that we're gonna get plastic Pathfinders with the update so they want to get those guys out of the way. Similarly with the Stealthsuits we have newer plastic models so again its better to get them out before the update. There's no doubt that the new Tau Codex will have more characters so might as well get out two of the old heroes out rather than have them take up two more spots on the first release.

While I don't mind the Tau getting a new ally with Psysker powers I think it would have been a bit better for them to develop something akin to the Necron Cryptek, an Earth Caste Engineer/Scientist in a bulkier Earth Caste suit that could be outfitted with all kinds of experimental technologies and weapons that aren't ready for Fire Caste testing and use. That would have been fun to have in place of a Psyker.


----------



## bobahoff

So long as they make the pulse carbine better I don't care otherwise 1/2 of my fire warriors are gonna end up decorating the dustbin


----------



## CattleBruiser

I love how the first post still puts us as the last 5E codex.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some Tau rumours, both good and bad. A flier is interesting, no more kroot is as well. Could this mean we will see a Mercenary codex everyone can ally with?
Source


Logan on Faeit 212 said:


> Tau
> flyer wave could Voidraiven, Tau Lamprey, maybe another.
> 
> 
> The name Lamprey is by no means official. Its entirely possible that will not be its name. Also possible it wont be released till codex.
> 
> 
> As for the "Lamprey" i am not sure yet. But the assault crisis suits have experimental rules where once per game they gain BOTH benefits of moving with their jump things(unnamed at the moment) which lets them move 12in. Then reroll assault distance if desired. If the first attempted charge is successful you gain Furious Charge.
> 
> 
> This is ALL experimental though.
> 
> 
> new characters to the Assault Crisis Suits....and i have even heard the rumor NO MORE KROOT!
> 
> 
> I cant tell if the NO KROOT! rumor is true but it makes sense. I am lets say VERY involved with the play testing process of the codex and I have seen no kroot units. Shhhhhhhh don't panic.
> Talking to guy who is higher up than me in an email here is what he said
> 
> 
> " Now Logan, I have received your emails regarding your next project. You asked why there has been a lack of a certain unit(Kroot) all I can tell is that right now it is being heatedly discussed whether to keep them in our upcoming release. We want this book to reflect the primary army, not necessarily other "mercenary" forces. When we sort it out we promise to let you have a peak.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your concerns and comments regarding this matter."


----------



## SavageConvoy

I love hearing new rumors, but this one doesn't sit right with me.

1.) gives out a lot of identifying notes. (play tester & Copy/paste personal email response)
2.) Mentions that we get new characters and a flier, but no details. Anyone could guess we'd be getting those.
3.) Mentions Assault suits like we all know what that means. Makes me think he isn't familiar with them at all.
4.) Losing Kroot takes away a lot of what Tau had special, the ability to build a coalition force. It makes sense though, since they gave Long Fangs our split fire ability then removed it for Tau. May as well give GK alien monkey weapon smiths then remove all Tau allied aliens. 

I love rumors, and even loved hearing this. Atleast there's still a lot of people as eager for this as I am. But this one just seems off to me.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Kroot Army!!!!!!


----------



## bobahoff

Kroot do have a pretty big following. You either love them or hate them, me I hate them but can't see them vanishing


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I see them as sensible Orks with a bit of Tyranids thrown in heh.


----------



## bobahoff

I see them as cannon fodder/meat shield/stick em in aforest taking potshots/outflank and annoy.
And apart from the first 2 they aint right good at any of them


----------



## Fukushim

I do believe making Kroot just as WD expansion would actually pay off. Remember that Kroot mercenaries can actually have some nice weapons like plasma guns or eviscerator on shaper making them somewhat more capable of dealing damage. With reduced point cost, If they were just allies for some other armies and additional choices for basic Tau FOC it would be best thing ever happening to Kroot. And that way GW could actually sell more of those models. IMO that is the most probable thing to happen.


----------



## SavageConvoy

They are useless right now, but I don't think when a new codex comes around they'd just move them to a merc' dex or what have you. I mean thats just more absurd that you'd have to take units that used to be in your codex as allies.

And here's why it's a stupid idea to remove them entirely.
Guy1: Ok, we are making the Tau 6th ed Codex. One problem is Kroot. They just don't really have a good place. 
Guy2: Well, we're making the codex. The possibilities are endless on how we can make them better. We can change their equipment, give them special abilities, give them new options and units. The precedent for this has already been set and there are tons of ideas we've already experimented with.
Guy1: So it's agreed then.
Guy 1&2: Remove Kroot entirely from the codex! (They said in a strange unison that made you question wether or not they rehersed the entire event.)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

The Kroot had an army list of their own back in the day, via Chapter Aproved in the white dwarf, they actually have quite a few models and could easily become a stand along army now. Infact the idea of using the Ork list to make a kroot army just occurred to me...damn not another idea..


----------



## SavageConvoy

You really think that out of ALL the units in the game. GW would look at Kroot and be like "THAT! That F**king Unit! I want everyone to have access to it, now!" 

It's also kinda silly that they would basically STEAL units from our codex, just to give everyone else better access to them.
Don't want to get Tau allies, but want Kroot? No problem! We have a WD for that.

And really I think it'd be the worst thing for both Tau and Kroot. Kroot go from being fierce allies of opportunity for the Tau with an established History to... well... They would out vanilla the vanilla marines. Just a bland "fits in everywhere" unit.
Tau go from an alien coalition to... Tau. Who can get Kroot, just like everyone else.


----------



## WarHammerman

I prefer Kroot over Fire Warriors - at least, I did till 6th ed came out.


----------



## Wingman

I would be dissapointed if we lost what made Tau unique and just went to pure Tau. I'm hoping this one is wrong. 

About the psykers. It would be nice to have a psyker ally unit in the codex and could potentially give another boost to shooting.


----------



## Yru0

At first I liked the idea of the Kroot getting their own codex, I mean it could only help them improve and I, despite having a nice little mob, don't particularly like them much on the table anyway. Besides, we'd still get to have them as an army! Then I figured the impact on the lore/fluff of the Tau, the idea of them having all these alien allies, removing the Kroot could negate this key aspect of the Tau fluff which for me at least, was one of the main reasons I chose them as my army!

THEN, I figured, why the hell not? Why should we, the Tau players as a community, selfishly keep the Kroot to ourselves when they have a chance to be so much more? At the same time, perhaps we need some kind of compensation; I got to thinking, what if the Tau got some benefits for allies to represent their fluff? For example, generally an ally detachment requires 1 HQ and 1 Troop, what if the Tau only need a HQ? Or if they could get more than a single heavy/elite/fast attack slot? Or even if this is not possible for allies in general, only for the 'white dwarf' codex armies? Just some brainstorming


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Just got me thinking, surely Kroot could have psykers?


----------



## SavageConvoy

There was a book where the White Scars had to fight psychic Kroot. The Kroot got the power from eating Eldar.

The only change I want to see for Kroot is them getting better technology instead of being viewed as savages. Basically stealth suits made for Kroot, giving them superior firepower and CC capabilities. Since the "play tester" mentioned an assault suit with no names and models, it is possible.


----------



## WarHammerman

Words_of_Truth said:


> Just got me thinking, surely Kroot could have psykers?


If they eat enough, i guess.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

Some much needed Tau rumours, starting to sound really interesting



Stickmonkey said:


> There has been some speculation on this, and I'm getting chatter now that seems to reinforce a few things, so I thought I'd post what is floating my way.
> 
> 
> Tau Codex early next year.
> Kroot and other existing allies are there, however they are limited. There appears to be an "Allies" supplement which will be out about the same time and include many more options. (aside: Dare I start a Spring of Allies moniker...ah well then it will end up being 2 years from now... )
> Crisis suits completely redone.
> Stealth suits completely redone.
> Pirahna has new option and I am not sure if it will be reboxed together or be sold as an upgrade kit.
> New Pathfinders were seen being worked on a while back.
> Ethereals expanded, new unit options around them.
> There is a FW Tau model which has a unit entry in the codex. (My take is this might actually be a new plastic kit taking over a FW model, and before anyone yells GW doesnt cannibalize FW...yes, they do, they have, and they will.)
> The floating chair ethereal was seen being worked on for a new model.
> New fast skimmer sized between hammerhead and pirahna.
> Flyer has dual gattling cannons
> Flyer has option for rail guns
> Flyer has bombs (not missiles!?)
> 
> 
> Rule rumors (these are rumors people! I hate posting rule rumors cause I am not involved in that. Please take fwiw)
> Railguns have a JOWW effect, they can hit multiple models in a line, but if hitting vehicles has a max number of hull points it can cause. the way this is described is it draws a line from the barrel to table edge, every model under starts taking hits starting with the closest. if it hits a vehicle or structure with HP, its strength drops, once it hits 3 or a table edge or fails to make a penetrating hit its done. rhino line's watch out!
> There is some rumor of an Anti Psyker weapon. like night fighting, but no psychic powers for a game turn.
> There is no flyer dedicated transport, and the existing flyer is going to be competing against some very good other options
> The jetpack troops have some option to "pop up and shoot" from behind cover.
> 
> 
> I did not say no flyer transport. Just that sources are saying no "dedicated" flyer transport.





StraightSilver said:


> I have been staying out of the rumours threads for a while now, mainly because a lot of the information I was getting was plain wrong, and also because I was conscious of dropping anybody in it, but I thought I would chip in on this.
> 
> 
> The Tau models have apparently been sitting around for quite some time now, some of them were redone over 2 years ago so I am not sure why they have taken so long to be released, but I suspect it's because the models range fits into 6th better than 5th.
> 
> 
> They were one of the first armies to get a flyer (outside of IG's Valk / Vendetta), even though it hasn't been released yet.
> 
> 
> As for an allies supplement, I was told that next year 40K will have a release very similar in format to the Warhammer Fantasy Storm of Magic supplement. In other words a book, cards and kits that could be used in multiple armies, in the same vein as the monsters from WHFB.
> 
> 
> I assumed it would be a big supplement for Psykers, but it could just as well be for allies, as that seems to be the best way for GW to produce new kits without having to invest in a full 'Dex for them.
> 
> 
> Now I hate to put Summer into any rumours, but I believe Storm of Magic was released about that time, which would put Tau and allies around June or July ish? However rumours strongly point to Eldar being early in the year, so I'm not sure if we would get 2 Xenos Codexes back to back? Unless GW really are going to do a release every month.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I'm hungry for Tau and neither this list nor the time frame is doing it for me. With Ward at the helm there's no shortage of reasons why.

-Stealth Suits presumably not even able to be troops no matter what you do. Complete non-starter for me.

-Less boxy crisis suits presumably means more like the fugly Forge World ones, I.E. more like japanesy crap, complete and utter horribad no-starter for me.

-Vespid heavies? Please. Ward probably won't make the regular ones cost effective because that is a unit that could compete with his wet dream spessmuhreens. Fail.

-Keeping the space pope? What the...

-No new weapons mentioned. The only thing Tau needs is cost effective AP3 weaponry. The codex writer that does not supply this can fuck right off.


While there are bright spots in the rumors, I am probably just going to sell off my Tau as an army that gave me lots of fun once and retire from 40K. They are going to lose their identity with this hack-job and end up more and more like the comic book manga crap they keep shoveling down people's throats elsewhere. I will keep my Dark Eldar for modeling and the odd 5th edition-locked games with buddies. None of us feel like buying any more GW product for the foreseeable future, so it's all good.

Once I hoped Phil Kelly was writing this... I shed a tear for the utter opposite being delivered unto our cosmic shores...

TAU for life (in my heart)


----------



## Yazman

I hope they will also bring updated Gue'vesa too even if it's just a web supplement or something. That would be cool. I always liked Gue'vesa as an addition to the Tau army.


----------



## nevynxxx

Yazman said:


> I hope they will also bring updated Gue'vesa too even if it's just a web supplement or something. That would be cool. I always liked Gue'vesa as an addition to the Tau army.


Isn't that what imperial guard allies are?


----------



## WarHammerman

nevynxxx said:


> Isn't that what imperial guard allies are?


Almost. They're guard, but some can have Tau weapons and grenades.


----------



## nevynxxx

WarHammerman said:


> Almost. They're guard, but some can have Tau weapons and grenades.


Ah, That would be a bit of a difference.


----------



## Yazman

nevynxxx said:


> Ah, That would be a bit of a difference.


Yeah, Gue'vesa can actually use Tau gear and equipment. They're not just IG allies, they're actually human worlds that are part of the Tau Empire.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I'm worried.

Apart from Ward or Cruddace possibly writing the book, (I'll only accept Kelly unseen, would have to thoroughly read any Cruddace book to make sure it's not ruined, and won't touch it if it's Ward's regardless) having seen the terrible new range of Chaos SM models suggesting they've left their miniatures designs over to absinth-laden monkeys (Dark Vengeance notwithstanding - talking about their retarded flyer and mini-titan) - AND the sketchy details on stealth suits (just about none) coupled with the stagnant rumour mill this close to release...

There's about 1000 more ways this can go wrong than right.

Especially considering the plastic Tau Barracuda flyer has been finished for 3 years and is still unreleased - suggests an immense lack of confidence in Tau sales from GW's side. They've botched _something_ alright.


----------



## nevynxxx

Is there an easy way to copy the last few posts from here into this thread? I don't fancy having to redo all the url formatting and stuff.


----------

